# BMW E46 Kick Refinish



## benny z

had an installer friend re-mount/angle my kick panel speakers and build out panel covers after 5 years being installed.

getting close to being done now. he carpeted them tonight and little neodymium magnets will be here tomorrow to secure the grill panels. i wanted the panels to be big "not round" grills so you don't see the size/angle of the mids behind them.

hats off to my installer friend toby broadfield for the fantastic fab work.


----------



## zacjones99

Fantastic! I've been lusting after your kickpanels for the last couple years, just haven't gotten down to doing them yet myself. I have a stick shift e46 330i. You definitely inspired me to go for the kicks in a little thing called love.

Do you like them more angled in? BTW I couldn't see the photo in your post.


----------



## benny z

i honestly haven't listened enough yet to know - waiting to re-tune the car til the panels are finished, though i don't suspect they should change anything. the little bit of angle on them now *should* help with the upper midrange response, especially on the driver's side. they were flush mounted to the kick, firing straight across into the transmission tunnel. now i can "see" a lot more of the inside of the cone from the seat on that side.

i updated the original post with some more pics...do they work now?


----------



## zacjones99

Did you add or take away from the baffles of your original installation to get the angle?I remember they were firing straight across and had a really nice spot for a deadfoot next to the clutch. I thought that would be OK if I went 3-way. And nope I still can't see any of the photos through ie or chrome.


----------



## benny z

Weird. What about from your phone? I see them in safari and tapatalk. :/

He added to them. It does bring them out about 3" in the rear and with the panel cover I definitely lose the dead pedal spot, but after 5 years without it anyway I won't miss it lol.


----------



## zacjones99

Maybe it's server related at work. Can't wait to see them. But I'll probaby just do them the way you started off, firing straight across, as I'm pretty used to having that dead pedal, and I'm thinking with mids/tweets in the A-pillar and sail I should be OK. What do you think?


----------



## benny z

Yep! If strictly midbass, shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## zacjones99

If you were to try and get a bigger driver in there for a 3-way, what would you choose between:
(A) Melodic Acoustic Intimid8r
(B) Exodus Anarchy 
(C) Illusion Carbon C8

Do you think I'd have difficulty getting the Intimid8er's in there? 

intimid8r melodic site:www.diymobileaudio.com - Google Search

They have a pretty big magnet on the back. I have a pair in the closet. Next option Exodus Anarchy-- nice but another big magnet on the back. Illusions would be an option if the others too tough to get in there. Any thoughts or other ideas?

Thanks. Zac.


----------



## benny z

Man I can't say . I do remember the space we opened up behind the kicks was quite big...much bigger than it probably needed to be once I mounted the baffles. I'm confident an 8-10 will work. I keep teetering on putting L8s down there and replacing the tweeters with 3s.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Love those covers. Somebody has some skill!


----------



## zacjones99

Thanks Benny for your input and all the posts you've done. Fantastic work!


----------



## fullergoku

Looks incredible!! Makes me curious is there the same amount of space in a Bmw 5 series behind the kick panel area?


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys. Yes, especially if it's an e39, there should be plenty of space there in the 5-series. 

Got these little neodymium magnets to attach the grills. They are 1/4" by 1/8" and have a 2lbs pull each.


----------



## benny z

Got a sneak peek at what the finished product should look like. They aren't quite finished yet, but here's current status.


----------



## Niebur3

Those look nice!!!!


----------



## What?

white 240sx Broadfield?


----------



## benny z

Yep, that's the Broadfield.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Looks very factory. Pleased with the sound ?


----------



## Old Skewl




----------



## benny z

Yeah, I've had the car back since last Thursday while he does the finish work on the panels. The new angles really help. I've been fine tuning slowly every day and it keeps getting better and better. The resolution is amazing and creates a very focused and lifelike image.


----------



## What?

benny z said:


> Yep, that's the Broadfield.


I used to see his build on NICOclub but I haven't seen it in a while. That car is spectacular.


----------



## benny z

I think we can call this done! Yes, my car is filthy. Better pics once I've cleaned her up some.


----------



## benny z




----------



## Brian_smith06

gorgeous!


----------



## benny z

Brian_smith06 said:


> gorgeous!



Thanks! I'm very happy. He delivered exactly what I asked for.


----------



## I Love BMW

As a fellow e46 owner great job on the kicks! Gives me too many ideas...


----------



## benny z

this system has come together very nicely and it's sounding fantastic!

that said, i am itching to tinker and have decided to sell the tweeters and sail panels from this car. if you are an e46 sedan owner and interested in the custom panels and/or tweeters, here is the info:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...t-l1-pro-r2-tweeters-sail-panels-e46-bmw.html


----------



## benny z

finally cleaned the car and took a decent shot


----------



## benny z

Welp...

Sold the tweeters and sail panels. Back to stock there. 

And now this is happening.


----------



## Niebur3

WOW. What r u putting in there?


----------



## benny z

Something like this...


----------



## Niebur3

Very cool man!!!


----------



## zacjones99

Nice! 

Are you putting 3 drivers up front across the dash -- with processing? 

How did your hole saw cuts go? Was there anything essential in there you're going to have to fix (like heater vents)? Or was it nothing but clean unobstructed cuts? Looks really clean.

I still need to install my 4" dome mids next to those tweeters/sails you hooked me up with, and am thinking either dash or A-pillars for the mids.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Gutsy,keep it coming


----------



## carlr

Now that's brave!


----------



## benny z

Heh, yeah - gutsy...brave...stupid...lol - take your pick 

Yeah, pretty much blindingly cutting here. I did find some pics online of these cars with the dash removed, and some of the underside of someone's dash for sale. But, it was pretty much blind cutting. I had a glass shop come and pull the windshield out - they told me 50/50 chance it would break coming out - it didn't.

Did run into a cross beam at that location right under the dash at the firewall. That was unexpected, but once we cut into it, realized it provides a nice air cavity.

Also did cut into the windshield air duct slightly, but patched that back up easily enough. All in all it is going pretty smoothly. I'll attach some pics of one of the holes. It's hard to get depth perception in the pics, but it is actually pretty deep down into that beam. I stuffed a towel in it for one of the pics to help show the space.




























And here's the glass coming out.


----------



## benny z

Some early baffle design pics.


----------



## carlr

Personally I think that will kick ass =)


----------



## benny z

carlr said:


> Personally I think that will kick ass =)



Haha! I sure hope so!

I actually did some placement testing and then ran them towel-installed on the dash all last week. I'm fairly confident it's going to be exactly what I was hoping for. 










Lol!


----------



## benny z

Back of baffle cut:










Baffle and cavity treated:










And speaker wires run with tech flex, heat shrink, and all that jazz. Ready to be tinned:


----------



## robolop

Cool dude :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

GO 4 IT


----------



## benny z

Dash done...


----------



## abusiveDAD

Came our real nice, congrats


----------



## zacjones99

Very nice. Is that a third L3SE in the center?


----------



## benny z

That's actually the new Legatia Pro Micro sub.


----------



## benny z

Decided to flush the grills - they look better this way I think. Tuning time!


----------



## 12v Electronics

But, did you loom them?


----------



## ndm

benny z said:


> Decided to flush the grills - they look better this way I think. Tuning time!


Yes it does look better. Looks pretty HAWT if you ask me. 

Where are you in Illinois?
I am in the far west burbs of Chicago.....but currently far away from home for a while for Uncle Sam.


----------



## benny z

Thanks! I am in the Bloomington/Normal area - a ways from you, however we have a local IASCA SQC comp and training this Saturday if you'd be able to come down?










And yes, I loomed


----------



## ndm

benny z said:


> Thanks! I am in the Bloomington/Normal area - a ways from you, however we have a local IASCA SQC comp and training this Saturday if you'd be able to come down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I loomed


Oh how I wish that I could come down there. Currently thousands of miles away serving the country. I normally drive through Bloomington monthly to get to my base. Maybe I could meet you one day on my way. I am currently sitting next to one of my troops that lives in Bloomington.


----------



## benny z

Oh! I misread what you said about being away. Good for you, sir. Thank you for your service. And yes, you're welcome to stop by any time.


----------



## subwoofery

Legatia Pro mini sub? 

You got link? Can't find it... 

Kelvin


----------



## 12v Electronics




----------



## benny z

subwoofery said:


> Legatia Pro mini sub?
> 
> You got link? Can't find it...
> 
> Kelvin



No, no, no...

Legatia Pro MICRO sub...


----------



## benny z

Crap. Apparently these are still under development and I wasn't supposed to say anything yet.


----------



## SkizeR

benny z said:


> Crap. Apparently these are still under development and I wasn't supposed to say anything yet.


better edit them posts quick


----------



## brumledb

How did you get the baffle material under the dash piece? That piece simply un-clipped, you put the baffle's in, and re-clipped it in place?


----------



## benny z

Nothing to unclip. There was just enough gap between the top of the firewall and the dash to slide the baffle in. The window hides that area with its black trim. I'll try to post some more detailed pics tomorrow. The installer took a bunch - just have to get them from him.


----------



## brumledb

Did you already know the gap was there before pulling the windshield? I am just wondering if most vehicles are made this way.


----------



## benny z

Nope... Went into this completely blind heh. I told my installer friend where I wanted them, and he said well we either pull the dash or the windshield. Windshield was the right choice.


----------



## brumledb

Yeah, that was a good call. So if that gap hadn't been there, you would have just pulled the dash just enough to slide the baffle in?

Seems like this could be a good way to add a center channel.


----------



## benny z

Yeah, definitely. 

Actually I was looking back through some of what he sent me and there is a pic that pretty clearly shows the baffle. You can see it screwed down here, too. 










Also here's one of the back of the grills, with foam to prevent any chance of front waves playing under the dash. 










Not sure if he took any pics of the center baffle or not. But it is much like the other two.


----------



## brumledb

Very cool. Mini-fast ring was a nice touch.


----------



## benny z

Here are some more pics of the baffle, as promised.


----------



## benny z

Well after swearing I'd never change the OEM source because everything else just looks tacky...I changed my mind. I've had aftermarket single din units in the car before and was just never happy with the aftermarket off-centered dash kit. 

Found this OEM BMW piece for the BMW single din traffic pro unit, which has a different centered cage and OEM bezel. 

This should look half way decent, anyway. And retain steering wheel controls + add a remote. 



















Sigh...last minute changes.


----------



## benny z

Deck is now amber to match the dash lights. 

Took my installer some tangerine film and he said it took 3 minutes.


----------



## Babs

Wow just wow! What a fun build. Freakin hole saws in the dash. My hero!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5

Come on dude, need moar updates!!!


----------



## benny z

Installed...


----------



## benny z

I was also playing with old trusty - planning to A/B the two units later.


----------



## benny z

I was pretty happy with my center focus. 

But today I went through the stereo graphic eq in the deck with some band-isolated pink noise and got everything jiving. 

HOLY CRAP! If it was focused before, now it's pin-point focused. Super happy!

Here's a better pic.


----------



## benny z

Few things getting tidy'd up this weekend in preparation for next. 

First, car freshly detailed by some local friends of mine:










And second, the aux-input for the p99rs:




























...not that I ever intend to use it


----------



## maggie-g

love the stealth aux port. Nice!


----------



## benny z

Trunk is officially finished. Finally!

Nothing to see here.


----------



## JayinMI

I really just wanted to come back and say "Excuse me, I believe you have my stapler." After John's post regarding where they put you guys. Wish I'd have gotten a chance to hear this.

You did pretty well, didn't you? I remember hearing your name at the awards ceremony, but don't remember what class. I was fighting to keep my eyes open at that point.

Jay


----------



## benny z

Hahahahahaha! Yes, definitely was feeling like Milton back there lol. But I was actually happy to be back out of the way - it was very quiet back there. 

I was in amateur and took home a 1st place trophy - how can I complain about that?

Nobody knew who I was, as this was my first ever competition besides a little local event we had in September. It was funny to hear a lot of people talking about the silver BMW. I just smiled. 



















HUGE thank you to Hybrid Audio for letting me be the first to use that phenomenal little Legatia Pro Micro sub.


----------



## JayinMI

Every time I went by your car, there was no one around, except once, you were either giving a demo or being judged. Maybe some other time. Congrats!

It was nice and quiet back there.

Jay


----------



## benny z

D'oh! Sorry I missed you! I was busy running around listening to as many vehicles as I could squeeze in most of the time.


----------



## benny z

ok, ok, ok... this has been fun, but it's time to put an end to the legatia pro micro sub nonsense, heh. 

i'm friends with the guys on the receiving end of the telephone and email box at hybrid audio, and while i know they enjoy the added job security with the plethora of inquiries...it's time to give them a break.

it's totally a joke.

the only sub in my car is the clarus 12 firing through the ski pass.

love you greg, klif, tom, and scott!


----------



## Mless5

You didn't cut any sheet metal behind those kicks did you?


----------



## benny z

Mless5 said:


> You didn't cut any sheet metal behind those kicks did you?



Yes. Sure did. They were cut open 5+ years ago when I first installed the L6SE drivers in the kicks. There is a crush zone cavity down there which was cut open to allow the drivers to "see" that air space. 



















A multi-layer "floating" or "decoupled" baffle was then installed to mount the drivers.


----------



## Mless5

I see, now it makes sense why that loom goes over... Thanks.


----------



## benny z

Ah - yeah, had to reroute it up and over the baffle, as it was in the channel that we cut away from the factory.


----------



## benny z

Something new - not really audio related, but helps the environment IMO. Had my faux wood trim pieces painted piano black to compliment the p99.


----------



## BlackHHR

Much better Ben


----------



## benny z

thx - agree.

tho i know a certain black dct-1 that would look so much better in thar.    *hint hint*


----------



## benny z

Because I can't leave well enough alone...more changes. 










I'm thinking horns...under the dash panel...firing through the windshield vents. What ya think?


----------



## Mic10is

I wouldnt do horns there. Several have tried and only a very very few, Jerry Zeigler, were able to make it work.


----------



## subwoofery

What about a mini horn perpendicular to the windshield in the center acting as... well... a center channel  

I think Winslow had that idea once and me a few years after lol 

Kelvin


----------



## benny z

Hmmm. Well that's...interesting! Any pics?


----------



## thehatedguy

No, no pictures of that.

Black DCT1 huh?


----------



## benny z

thehatedguy said:


> Black DCT1 huh?



I know a couple guys...  *cough*


----------



## benny z

got a new lens today. early christmas present sweet!

my depth just increased.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Getting a camera for Christmas so must ask what lens you're using?

Install is looking great as always


----------



## benny z

Got a Tokina 11-16mm 2.8:


----------



## benny z

More Christmas for the car!










Gonna switch from the 12" in a sealed box to the 15" IB.


----------



## damonryoung

benny z said:


> Got a Tokina 11-16mm 2.8:


I rented that Tokina while on a trip to Alaska this summer. I liked it quite a bit!


----------



## mrpeabody

Seriously digging the build.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Just keeps getting better


----------



## Mless5

You're going to love IB in that car! Even 12" would've done it in this small platform.


----------



## benny z

Mless5 said:


> You're going to love IB in that car! Even 12" would've done it in this small platform.



I'm eager to hear it. I've never used an IB sub before - have always used smallish sealed boxes. I have heard some good IB installs now and am ready to make the switch. 

Guess I should also document these, as along with the IB sub this will be another change happening yet again to the kicks (which were just redone this summer, as was the purpose of this thread originally). I can't leave well enough alone! 

These are the original L8s and a couple more DC Reference amps to double up the power.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

"Someone make him stop,he's out of control!"


----------



## Mic10is

benny z said:


> Because I can't leave well enough alone...more changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking horns...under the dash panel...firing through the windshield vents. What ya think?




any finished pics of this piece? was it just a giant grill? Im not following what the purpose for this piece is/was..


----------



## benny z

That's the stage. A little motorized curtain will pop up out of it and rise to the top of the windshield. 

It's not done yet. Will post pics of it finished hopefully next week.


----------



## VP Electricity

Man that windshield is clean.


----------



## benny z

So that piece is finally done. 










"What speakers?"


----------



## benny z

Adding a pic of the finished piece by itself since you really can't see much of it installed above. From the seated positions you see even less. It really looks like it's part of the dash and came from the factory this way.


----------



## SQram

benny z said:


> I'm thinking horns...under the dash panel...firing through the windshield vents. What ya think?


Is this still the plan, or did you decide on a different path?


----------



## benny z

SQram said:


> Is this still the plan, or did you decide on a different path?


Heh, no...sorry...I was totally joking about that.

This is simply a cosmetic grill piece.

While cleanly executed, I found the previous dash speaker grills distracting in a psychoacoustics kind of way.

The speakers are completly hidden now; or at least, you don't look at the dash and mentally point/say "there's a speaker", "there's a speaker", "there's a speaker"....


----------



## benny z

This is a pretty accurate view of what you see seated in the car now.


----------



## SQram

benny z said:


> Heh, no...sorry...I was totally joking about that.
> 
> This is simply a cosmetic grill piece.
> 
> While cleanly executed, I found the previous dash speaker grills distracting in a psychoacoustics kind of way.
> 
> The speakers are completly hidden now; or at least, you don't look at the dash and mentally point/say "there's a speaker", "there's a speaker", "there's a speaker"....


Cool. Reason I ask is because I built a similar panel and have horns under it firing up in my truck, best thing I've done in the 20+ years I've been enjoying this hobby...

I agree with your statement above, seeing speakers changes perceptions, at least in my oppinion.

Nice work!


----------



## benny z

Oh wow! Would like to see pics of that!


----------



## benny z

Competed in an IASCA competition at Sonus in Clarksville, TN, Saturday. Took first in amateur and also achieved the highest score of the event - 244 points - my personal highest score competing thus far.


----------



## atownmack

I got a demo of this awesome bimmer at the hybrid show at Sonus in Tennessee, and let me say, all the hard work put into this car shows! The stealth install is amazing. If he didn't tell me the drivers in the doors were inactive I would have never been the wiser. Everything in the install is nearly flawless and at first glance an average Joe would think that's how a stock bmw comes. Awesome job on the install! 

As far as sound goes. This is the first time I've heard a tweeterless car that didn't lack sparkle at the top end. The l3's in dash are outstanding. The stage was high and centered and imaged not better, but significantly better than all the cars at the hybrid show I demoed in my opinion (and that's not to say that there were bad cars at the show, just this one was the best to me.) The bass was firmly planted up front. I like a bit more bass and overall volume than most sq guys typically go for (or at least more than most will admit to enjoying!), but this car was just right to me. Not overbearing, not not to soft either. The system was rich in details and clarity. I've demoed many great cars and to me this is one of the better ones I've encountered. This is an excellent sounding system and if you're nearby to Ben it's worth the trip to check this car out. Outstanding job sir!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

atownmack said:


> I got a demo of this awesome bimmer at the hybrid show at Sonus in Tennessee, and let me say, all the hard work put into this car shows! The stealth install is amazing. If he didn't tell me the drivers in the doors were inactive I would have never been the wiser. Everything in the install is nearly flawless and at first glance an average Joe would think that's how a stock bmw comes. Awesome job on the install!
> 
> As far as sound goes. This is the first time I've heard a tweeterless car that didn't lack sparkle at the top end. The l3's in dash are outstanding. The stage was high and centered and imaged not better, but significantly better than all the cars at the hybrid show I demoed in my opinion (and that's not to say that there were bad cars at the show, just this one was the best to me.) The bass was firmly planted up front. I like a bit more bass and overall volume than most sq guys typically go for (or at least more than most will admit to enjoying!), but this car was just right to me. Not overbearing, not not to soft either. The system was rich in details and clarity. I've demoed many great cars and to me this is one of the better ones I've encountered. This is an excellent sounding system and if you're nearby to Ben it's worth the trip to check this car out. Outstanding job sir!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


wow! thank you!!! talk about making my morning... lol!

it was a pleasure meeting you. best of luck to you in your build!

the experience you had with not knowing where the speakers were was similar to the other guys who demo'd the car that day. it's always fun to watch people get in and start looking at the door speakers with a quizzical look on their face.


----------



## benny z

An upgrade I've been waiting some time for arrived today...










That's gotta be good for at least 5 creative elements points, right??? Lmao!


----------



## rockinridgeline

That's cool!


----------



## islandman

benny,

watched your vid on youtube...what sorta tracks to you use for tuning tho?


----------



## benny z

For tuning? I use pink noise and phase tracks/people talking/mono recorded music, and band isolated pink noise. then listen to real music - stuff I have a solid reference for, and fine tune by ear.

Plates are now on.


----------



## JayinMI

benny z said:


> "there's a speaker", "there's a speaker", "there's a speaker"....


Did anyone else read this in Oprah's voice? lol


----------



## benny z

JayinMI said:


> Did anyone else read this in Oprah's voice? lol



Lmao, srsly?!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Abe would be proud


----------



## sq2k1

First time seeing your install and I was drooling over the kick panels to begin with... the whole install is seriously sick and the dash is something else... very impressive to say the least.


----------



## abusiveDAD

sq2k1 said:


> First time seeing your install and I was drooling over the kick panels to begin with... the whole install is seriously sick and the dash is something else... very impressive to say the least.


THIS!!!, excellent job


----------



## benny z

thank you everyone!

the car is going back under the knife next week. will have another round of updates then. this time we move to the rear of the car and will be focusing on the trunk.

"stay tuned..."


----------



## benny z

Back in the shop this week. 

Trunk's been emptied.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

that's the best your car has looked since you got it


----------



## benny z

AVIDEDTR said:


> that's the best your car has looked since you got it



Why you little...I oughta...


----------



## benny z

Something like this...


----------



## AVIDEDTR

benny z said:


> Something like this...


I SEE BALTIC AND NOW I HAVE A BONER!


----------



## benny z

Hah! Yes, Baltic birch. Good eye. How you could tell that from the pics is beyond me lol.

Shaping the "funnel" smooth...


----------



## ndm

benny z said:


> Hah! Yes, Baltic birch. Good eye. How you could tell that from the pics is beyond me lol.
> 
> Shaping the "funnel" smooth...



The sexy 13 layer construction is a dead give away for the baltic birch.

That and the fact that I use the hell outta me some BB in my builds since like 2005.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

AVIDEDTR said:


> I SEE BALTIC AND NOW I HAVE A BONER!


when you use it exclusively for your own builds, it's an easy catch!


----------



## benny z

Good eye, good eye. 

ndm you're in Illinois, eh?

Baffle funnel now resin'd...


----------



## benny z

Where the baffle is going...


----------



## benny z

Sub'd


----------



## AVIDEDTR

bumpin'


----------



## sq2k1

Seeing this makes me why in the hell I ever bought a Toyota..... =\


----------



## BoostedGerman

Great kickpanel rebuild, like the semi factory look


----------



## ndm

benny z said:


> Good eye, good eye.
> 
> ndm you're in Illinois, eh?
> 
> Baffle funnel now resin'd...


Yup....west of chicago but I travel up and down 55 frequently.


----------



## benny z

nice! holler the next time you are coming through. would be happy to sync up.

update to this sub baffle...

my installer wasn't happy with it and is scrapping it. going a different route. lol


----------



## benny z

No real update to post - but here's a picture of my car at its home away from home. 










My installer decided it was time to modernize his methods and this morning ordered an entire package of Mobile Solutions goodies including their router table, axis pro kit, various bits, and what-not. 

I also picked out and bought material for the trunk finishing. It's a black leather-look vinyl and will be combined with body-colored and piano black trim bits with edge-lit acrylic, etc. 

Sample piece close-up:










Bought 4 yards worth:










I also joined a group buy for some wheels I've been eyeing. Car will get a bit of a makeover with the new wheels and coilovers.


----------



## ssclassa60

Looking good, really like the vinyl.


----------



## leepersc

Amazing work! Do you mind sharing where you purchased your vinyl???


----------



## benny z

leepersc said:


> Amazing work! Do you mind sharing where you purchased your vinyl???


hello and thank you...

i stopped into my local auto upholstery shop and looked through their sample books. this looked to be the closest match to the oem black leather interior out of what they had available. it is a darn close match to the oem color/texture and is 4-way stretchable. i'm sorry, but i didn't pay attention to the manufacturer and product info.

you're welcome to contact them if you'd like. they're a "big name" shop that does a lot of classic cars featured in magazines and what-not. the name of the place is twin city upholstery and you can reach them at (309) 829-3839...ask for kent and tell him you need the same thing for your bmw as what he sold me (ben zimmerman). i will warn you it was a bit pricey...i paid $165 for 4 yards. it is probably available cheaper online, but this was quick and easy for me...plus they've done work for me before and i like to support the local guys.

cheers!


----------



## benny z

Just got a slew of images via text ending in this:


----------



## benny z

Baffle v2:


----------



## benny z

Few more with the sub mounted:


----------



## robolop

Beautiful passage which you have made for the subwoofer


----------



## benny z

robolop said:


> Beautiful passage which you have made for the subwoofer



Hats off to my installer, Toby Broadfield. This is beyond what I had envisioned. Very cleanly executed, and for something you'll rarely ever see. There will be a removable grill covering the opening from the cabin side, hiding the nice passage except when removed.


----------



## carlr

Now that was awesome, very interesting approach.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Cool job ben

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys.

Going nuts with the tech flex n ****... Yes, that's "superhero" color for the power lmao!


----------



## quickaudi07

I got that too... Don't feel like ur special or some ****  I can't wait for the outcome of ur car. I will be coming by when its done!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

I love my hybrids, but I need to go with 8"  

Hope everything turns out great!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerodynamic

That sub install rocks!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

How are you liking the 15?


----------



## benny z

Dunno yet lol. I don't expect this project to wrap up any time soon...it was originally going to be a 3-day simple sub swap, but has turned into a complete redo of the trunk. I'm hoping it'll be done by early April sometime at this point. 

We did recently install this same sub in a friend of mine's truck, though the floor IB under the rear seat of a dodge truck... I spent some time tuning that system and have heard it again a few times since. I love it in his truck. It does everything a good sub should do effortlessly and transparently. Awesome extension and more reserved output capability than I'd ever use. I'm really eager to hear it now in my own car!


----------



## thehatedguy

Tell me about those rabbit holes. Never know where they will lead.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

I hope the 15 loads better than it did for me


----------



## benny z

AVIDEDTR said:


> I hope...15 loads...for me


there's a joke there somewhere...


----------



## AVIDEDTR

bahahahah....I....C....WUT.....U....DED.....DER


----------



## benny z

Slow goings with the trunk. Broadfield's mostly been waiting for all of the toys he ordered from Mobile Solutions to show up. Some of it arrived Friday... Still waiting for the main pieces so he can begin the panel builds. 

For now he wanted to test out the new router table/bits on the amp rack. This was unnecessary detail as it will be painted black and never be seen - but he wanted to play with the new toys. 

Still waiting on the dust collection pieces...



















As you can see, he did finish matting up the entire trunk.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Mmmmm mdf what is that

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Very nice work!!!


----------



## benny z

More progress...














































Bought wire ferrules, but the geometry of how the wires go into the amps prevents them from being used in them. We will still use them in the distribution block.


----------



## benny z

And now they're all in and mostly wired up. Still some tidying up to do, but this is progress!


----------



## bradknob

Well that's kick ass... Tuned in to see how this turns out.


----------



## sq2k1

Is that your personal stairway to music heaven?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Or to the bank

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkars1

Nice work. Is that a 4-way system up front? Or are those empty spots on the original door location? Also are the tweeters bright being angled and close to your sitting position. I ask because I have L6 in my doors, L4se in my kick panels, angled slightly like yours but my Pro radiators in my pillars are not angled inward, almost firing directly at each other.


----------



## quickaudi07

Very nice !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

My biggest thing about my install was the spare tire. I don't live 5 minutes away from work so in my case this wasn't double.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Thanks everybody.

Yes, stairway to "somethin" for sure lol.

And yes I understand that losing the spare tire isn't for everyone.



mkars1 said:


> Nice work. Is that a 4-way system up front? Or are those empty spots on the original door location? Also are the tweeters bright being angled and close to your sitting position. I ask because I have L6 in my doors, L4se in my kick panels, angled slightly like yours but my Pro radiators in my pillars are not angled inward, almost firing directly at each other.



There are 15 speakers in the car...! 5 of them are in use...none of which are in the doors...and none of which are tweeters. You may be referring to an older picture where the L1 Pro RRs were in the sails on axis...those are no longer there...went back to stock panels there when the L3SEs went in the dash.


----------



## benny z

Tidying up...

This Zapco piece is just to add a volume control knob for the signal line feeding the sub amp.


----------



## danno14

From one Bimmerhead to another- kudos! 

As I read the posts of theoriginal sub setup you were trying, I loved what I saw..... Now this. Even better! 
The transition from the sub through the ski pass-through is cleaner than any other I have seen. If ever I have another vehicle with a ski pass in it, I will be shamelessly copying this!


----------



## diy.phil

ok another bimmerhead here too (I have 3 bimmers). This install/thread is awesome. Every time I look at it says Kick Refinish and I keep seeing more and more good stuff and this ain't no kick panel refinish any more but a nice huge project all around!!!


----------



## benny z

lmao! thanks guys... yeah...wish i could change the thread title.

will pass along the design kudos to broadfield also.


----------



## benny z

Power distribution day:


----------



## benny z

One more little bit Broadfield decided to put in - for the remote distribution.


----------



## benny z

Last two for today, I promise.


----------



## benny z

Think we are calling this phase of the project "done".

Amps and new sub are all in and running. 4 X DC350.2 + 1 DC750.2.

Taking a break - gonna enjoy the car for a minute.

Next phase will be the finishing work... This is what you will see with the panels removed.


----------



## 12v Electronics

I don't like it. I'd start over.


----------



## benny z

^touche


----------



## sq2k1

It kinda reminds me of how my cpu tower is set-up....with everything in place it looks all super neat and such. Remove the back panel and its wires galore. Tuck and stash, tuck and stash.......... 

Going to be interesting to see the final result.


----------



## SouthSyde

Looks friggin sweeet man!


----------



## benny z

Thanks buddy! I drove it today for about an hour and really enjoyed myself. New sub does the bottom 2 octaves better for sure, and without adjusting any of the tune it is still near perfectly blended. Effortless non-localized sub pressure. Freakin glorious. 

Washed it (still had salt on it heh) and took it back. Toby said the rest of his Mobile Solutions tools are arriving Monday so he will get started on the panels.


----------



## benny z

New stuff n stuff!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Nice boxes 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

AVIDEDTR said:


> Nice boxes
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk



U wanna see more boxes? I got boxes in boxes on boxes.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

ACC? Ass correction circuit?

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

AVIDEDTR said:


> ACC? Ass correction circuit?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk




Ass cleaning cotton.


----------



## benny z

Now with rubber. 



















And a little bit of the other stuff...


----------



## danno14

front and rear adjustable! How low you gonna go?

Love the Apex's on bimmers.... great choice. I've been debating those for my e31. Too many things to spend $$ on 

Keep 'em coming


----------



## danno14

AVIDEDTR said:


> ACC? Ass correction circuit?



There would be a SERIOUS market for that!


----------



## benny z

danno14 said:


> front and rear adjustable! How low you gonna go?
> 
> Love the Apex's on bimmers.... great choice. I've been debating those for my e31. Too many things to spend $$ on
> 
> Keep 'em coming


yeh - camber/caster-adjustable top mounts for the front and the adjustable arms for the rear. also got reinforced strut top mounts for the rear and power flex lower control arm bushings for the front. just waiting for those and the h&r coilovers to show up...

it's an xi - so it's pretty much a monster truck from the factory. we will see how low it can get with the coilovers. my understanding from what i've found online is that the h&r coilovers on an xi will drop it to about the factory ZHP ride height. i'll be fine with that. ...if it can go a tad lower i'd be ok with that, too. the camber adjustable pieces are to allow me to bring it back to factory alignment spec after lowering. i'm not one of those "stanced out" negative camber/stretched tire junkies. lol


----------



## 12v Electronics

benny z said:


> yeh - camber/caster-adjustable top mounts for the front and the adjustable arms for the rear. also got reinforced strut top mounts for the rear and power flex lower control arm bushings for the front. just waiting for those and the h&r coilovers to show up...
> 
> it's an xi - so it's pretty much a monster truck from the factory. we will see how low it can get with the coilovers. my understanding from what i've found online is that the h&r coilovers on an xi will drop it to about the factory ZHP ride height. i'll be fine with that. ...if it can go a tad lower i'd be ok with that, too. the camber adjustable pieces are to allow me to bring it back to factory alignment spec after lowering. i'm not one of those "stanced out" negative camber/stretched tire junkies. lol


----------



## danno14

Good choices... I think I still have the H&R adjustment wrenches from my old M3 kicking around my tool box. Want 'em?


----------



## benny z

12v Electronics said:


>


you would.



danno14 said:


> Good choices... I think I still have the H&R adjustment wrenches from my old M3 kicking around my tool box. Want 'em?


thanks - i'm assuming they come with them...if not i will hit you up!


----------



## danno14

Do.... even if you just want a spare set.... no charge......


----------



## benny z

sweet! yeah - i'd take you up on that generous offer. thank you. never hurts to have a spare set. pm me?


----------



## Chief Wiggum

I have the KW coil overs on my E39. To prevent the threads on the shocks from getting damaged, I applied a little Permatex anti-seize to them and put shock boots over them. i wish I would have done that when I had my E36 M3.


----------



## benny z

Good call. I actually got a can of this stuff to coat the threads in, as recommended by one of big online suspension shops.


----------



## benny z

While at the shop today picking up the new wheels I happened to get a glimpse at the very start of panel/trim work. Some fancy routering here on 1/2" MDF...


----------



## benny z

Starting the trim for the power distro block...


----------



## benny z

Shaping...


----------



## benny z

Long story short - half the suspension and all the wheels are on. Rear suspension will go on next week.


----------



## quickaudi07

Why they didn't finish it ??

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Ran out of time.


----------



## audiovibe

benny z said:


> Ran out of time.


Pfffffffff! ran outta time :whip:. MAN UP and put a real system in, it will level out :laugh:

Car is looking great, I might have to hit up your installer for my kicks if I cant man up and cut my floor.

It is unfortunate for me I might fall into amateur when I rebuild my truck. We might have to get Moe to add a "Benny Z" class so the rest of us will have a fighting chance. :bowdown:


----------



## benny z

Lol! Funny guy!

But hey - I might be out of amateur by the time you get your stuff together! 

But seriously - Lmk if you'd like to talk to Toby. Be happy to introduce you.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3

Nice! Makes my install look like child's play…


----------



## benny z

Done and done!


----------



## diy.phil

^oooooo nice and pretty bimmer!! Even with black grills!!
Is that platinum silver or something??


----------



## Old Skewl

Looks good Benny! Love ARC-8's. We could almost be brothers. LOL! Your system rocks compared to mine though. I'm too sceeeeered!


----------



## quickaudi07

I agree Bens BMW rocks!!!!


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14

Nice Bimmers guys!
Understated and classy


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys. It is the standard titanium silver (TiAg). Overcast day here today so it's looking a little light in the pic. 

Old skewl - your M is beautiful! Is that 35% tint? I am teetering on moderate tint at the moment.


----------



## Old Skewl

benny z said:


> Thanks guys. It is the standard titanium silver (TiAg). Overcast day here today so it's looking a little light in the pic.
> 
> Old skewl - your M is beautiful! Is that 35% tint? I am teetering on moderate tint at the moment.


Thanks! I wanted and E46 M3 from the day they came out. They were the first M3 that had the same power as the Euro models. M3's were always detuned for the American market. And yes that is 35% tint.


----------



## benny z

Very cool. Yeah the e46 M is one timeless machine. No doubt about it. I am teetering on picking up a fun toy car and an e36 M, e46 M, 335i Mtech, 135i, and e39 M are all on the wish list. 

We actually just picked up a 2010 535i for my wife on Tuesday. Monaco blue over black interior, sport/premium/comfort/cold weather packages...60k miles. Really sharp and fun to drive.

Back to trunk teaser stuff!


----------



## benny z

Slow goings over here due to other referred customers taking my installer's time. BUT! Pieces have been cut. Thanks Tom @ 12v Electronics for putting that fancy CNC to good use. 



















Also, got a new lip for the front bumper. Test fitting here at my brother-in-law's body shop. It will be molded into the bumper.


----------



## diy.phil

Whoa... do you have the proper county permit to carry these concealed J weapons??


----------



## quickaudi07

This is not a spaceship, its BMW for crying out loud!! Love the work that is being done to your car!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

Please replace the yellow looking angle eyes with some new style led. Please 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

No, I went with that color specifically because it fits the color of angel eyes that were OEM for the period (on the e39). We had another one of these cars for my wife for a while and I put the more crisp white with a touch of blue color on hers. It was a dark blue car and it looked ok. I like my color better on this car tho.


----------



## benny z

Now tinted:


----------



## #1BigMike

looks great bro!


----------



## sq2k1

Just curious...does the car headlights come like that or are those eyebrows as I believe they are called on the lower part of them?


----------



## indytrucks

sq2k1 said:


> Just curious...does the car headlights come like that or are those eyebrows as I believe they are called on the lower part of them?


They come like that.


----------



## benny z

Ah, yes. They are the stock "post facelift" shape. The pre-facelift headlight shape is different.


----------



## sq2k1

Ah ok.... Just somethng I guess I have never observed before.


----------



## benny z

Back to the new front lip. Sorry - all over the place here in my kick refinish thread (lol)...

Brother-in-law started on the prep today. It was a bit bulky, so trimmed it down a bit to blend better - and it's totally "one-off custom" this way...


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Great Job Benny. Everything looks great. By the way.....how does the performance mods affect the SQ? The system must play lower now that the car is closer to the ground?
Does adding suspension parts make for a more well dampened system? And the new prototype Continental Hush SQ tires must contribute to a lower noise floor?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Done yet

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

High Resolution Audio said:


> Great Job Benny. Everything looks great. By the way.....how does the performance mods affect the SQ? The system must play lower now that the car is closer to the ground?
> Does adding suspension parts make for a more well dampened system? And the new prototype Continental Hush SQ tires must contribute to a lower noise floor?


why yes! it's akin to the effects of the lunar cycle!  



AVIDEDTR said:


> Done yet
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


why don't you come to SQOLOGY this saturday here in illinois and find out?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

No

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

AVIDEDTR said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk




Ur such a Debbie Downer!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Benny, going thru some personal **** and we have a family gathering this weekend

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

AVIDEDTR said:


> Benny, going thru some personal **** and we have a family gathering this weekend
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk




I got ya Bruh. Hang in there.

And fam > car audio fam (sometimes)

Do your thang.

And send me that distro system!!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Paypal me 10k then we'll talk.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

$10k shotskis for Julian, coming right up!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Cool story bro. Who is this Julian giy you speck of

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Bumper's done...


----------



## #1BigMike

Ahhhh damn that looks good buddy...


----------



## robolop

Everything looks great dude.
RESPECT


----------



## quickaudi07

I just seen his car in person 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14

Bro-in-law does good work! Nice!!!


----------



## benny z

Thanks everyone!

quickaudi07 it's always nice seeing you. Thank you for your support at SQOLOGY!

Here are some pics from yesterday. We had 23 people compete in SQC and IQC!


----------



## JayinMI

Sorry I missed it. I'm sure I'll hit a few IL and IN shows in the near future.

Jay


----------



## indytrucks

I'm going to need whoever owns that G35 in the first pic to get on here and make a build log. I need inspiration haha.


----------



## benny z

JayinMI said:


> Sorry I missed it. I'm sure I'll hit a few IL and IN shows in the near future.
> 
> Jay


hope to see you! we are going to host a 3x in september at this same location.



indytrucks said:


> I'm going to need whoever owns that G35 in the first pic to get on here and make a build log. I need inspiration haha.


that would be klifton kepinger's g35...it was built by scott welch and was featured this year in IASCA's booth at CES. klifton won expert class at this year's spring break nationals in daytona with this car. there are 16 subwoofers behind the rear seat and trunk finishing panels.


----------



## indytrucks

Thanks for the heads up. I wondered what happened to that car. I found some info on the rebuild too. Looks nice. Sorry to derail your thread a bit there.


----------



## benny z

this thread derail? naaaaawwwwww!!!!


----------



## benny z

So this happened...


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

benny z said:


> So this happened...


Great job youngman!!!!


----------



## robolop

RESPECT DUDE


----------



## benny z

thank you gentlemen!

robolop - especially nice to see your comment. i've followed your work on the 330 for many years and it's certainly been inspirational in every way!


----------



## quickaudi07

I don't owe a BMW but I know Benny loves them in every way.. I seen his car, and heard it many times... Its a true machine inside and out... I'm just wondering what the hell is he doing that gets him all the damn toys...  either way good job on the car.... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

I'm not sure how I've failed to see your build thread for the last year, but damn.

Really nice work all around. I'm particularly fond of the kicks for some reason 

Looking forward to catching up at finals this year. Congrats on the Team Hybrids senior member  Does this mean I have to make coffee runs and carry your **** now??


----------



## benny z

quickaudi07 said:


> I don't owe a BMW but I know Benny loves them in every way.. I seen his car, and heard it many times... Its a true machine inside and out... I'm just wondering what the hell is he doing that gets him all the damn toys...  either way good job on the car....


lol! thanks... freakin' mario!!!!  :afro::rockon:



captainobvious said:


> I'm not sure how I've failed to see your build thread for the last year, but damn.
> 
> Really nice work all around. I'm particularly fond of the kicks for some reason
> 
> Looking forward to catching up at finals this year. Congrats on the Team Hybrids senior member  Does this mean I have to make coffee runs and carry your **** now??


thanks sir! background for those not making the connection... my kick panel covers are a direct copy of captainobvious's. when i was searching for pics to show my installer last year of what i wanted the kicks to look like, i was google image searching and found pics of his kicks. i didn't know it at at the time; i just saved them to show my installer. later in the year i saw captain's build thread and recognized his pics as the ones i showed my installer to duplicate.

turns out i met steve (along with a lot of other people) at finals last october and put together that he was the one whose kicks i copied, and we had a brief chat about it at dinner. good times.

and i do hope/expect to see an announcement about your team affiliation soon, sir!

but yes...being that you have a usable hatch...you're more than welcome to carry all my ish around. lmfao! :blush:

BUT!!!! there is no way i am missing my anniversary two years in a row. IFFFFF they schedule finals again for the weekend of Oct 16th, I will have to miss it and send my car with a copilot. i really hope it's a different weekend, as obviously i very much want to be there.


----------



## SkizeR

benny z said:


> and i do hope/expect to see an announcement about your team affiliation soon, sir!
> .


That is classified information 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

benny z said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> quickaudi07 it's always nice seeing you. Thank you for your support at SQOLOGY!
> 
> Here are some pics from yesterday. We had 23 people compete in SQC and IQC!


I see my TL. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

benny z said:


> lol! thanks... freakin' mario!!!!  :afro::rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sir! background for those not making the connection... my kick panel covers are a direct copy of captainobvious's. when i was searching for pics to show my installer last year of what i wanted the kicks to look like, i was google image searching and found pics of his kicks. i didn't know it at at the time; i just saved them to show my installer. later in the year i saw captain's build thread and recognized his pics as the ones i showed my installer to duplicate.
> 
> turns out i met steve (along with a lot of other people) at finals last october and put together that he was the one whose kicks i copied, and we had a brief chat about it at dinner. good times.
> 
> and i do hope/expect to see an announcement about your team affiliation soon, sir!
> 
> but yes...being that you have a usable hatch...you're more than welcome to carry all my ish around. lmfao! :blush:
> 
> BUT!!!! there is no way i am missing my anniversary two years in a row. IFFFFF they schedule finals again for the weekend of Oct 16th, I will have to miss it and send my car with a copilot. i really hope it's a different weekend, as obviously i very much want to be there.



Our anniversary falls very close to finals every year too. After the date is announced, I setup an anniversary vacation week with my wife which is usually just after finals. Hopefully, you'll be able to attend!


----------



## captainobvious

SkizeR said:


> That is classified information
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



lol

Yeah, I've been on the team for a couple years now. I guess I "qualify", but probably would be better anyway to wait since I would rather get my install dialed in first so it shows as nice as it sounds :blush:

I've had a few iterations of reallly nice installs but I have a problem with not being able to leave well enough alone. I have a few changes in the works presently in the Mazda and once those are settled, I'll probably re-work the trunk.


----------



## benny z

Alright. Tidying up some more here.

Technically the power cable going from the battery to the fuse panel is a little over 18", so to satisfy the 18" IASCA rule we put a circuit breaker in-line before it. 










Next, a custom terminal cover for the positive battery terminal. Toby went way overboard with this simple thing, but the pics show the process and it's pretty neato.


----------



## BlackHHR

Done ^^^^


----------



## 12v Electronics

The color is all wrong.


----------



## benny z

12v Electronics said:


> The color is all wrong.


----------



## Babs

Dude that is off the chain cool right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Competed at Slamology yesterday and won 1st in MECA Modex. This was my first time competing MECA with the car.










Scott Massengill was there and took some photos of the car for his new magazine, Autosound Magazine. Sweet!


----------



## sq2k1

Congrats on the win Benny and when will the car be featured in the mag? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## quickaudi07

Congrats Buddy. I had no thought that you won't bring home First place 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

sq2k1 - will let you know once I know.

quickaudi07 - thanks. But I did get beat in IASCA...by that darn work truck I tuned lmao!


----------



## quickaudi07

Lol why did you tune it so good ,??? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Hahahaha right?! It's a good customer of my buddy's shop - and he's a great guy. Happy to support. It's a win/win - so whatever. I haven't touched my tune since finals last fall... Still waiting for my trunk to be finished before retuning for the new sub and midbasses. I shouldn't have even competed honestly. But now Mike can say he beat me and I can destroy him at finals.


----------



## quickaudi07

Hahahjaja well mister Ben!!!! Good luck to you... And maybe we could meet for a tuning session... Are you coming to Cartronix?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5

What bumper is that?


----------



## quickaudi07

Custom made by Ben Z

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Mless5 said:


> What bumper is that?



It's a standard ZHP bumper with an Arqray-style lip custom-molded into it. 














































That's my brother-in-law painting it there... He owns a body shop here in town and did the work. Now I need the ZHP rear bumper and side skirts.


----------



## captainobvious

Congrats Ben!

Now that we're in the same classes for Iasca AND Meca, I'm going to have to step my game up so I can hang with ya lol


----------



## Mless5

benny z said:


> It's a standard ZHP bumper with an Arqray-style lip custom-molded into it.
> 
> That's my brother-in-law painting it there... He owns a body shop here in town and did the work. Now I need the ZHP rear bumper and side skirts.


Look very tidy and proper - top job!


----------



## benny z

So IASCA results from Slamology were posted and they have me as winning Amateur. The score is different than my scoresheet, but I found the problem. They added my scoresheet wrong at the event and totaled me 5 points less than I actually had. So I actually did win both Amateur IASCA and Modex MECA. ...which makes me undefeated so far in competitions I've competed in this season .


----------



## 12v Electronics

Common core Math will do that


----------



## quickaudi07

Good job 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Back to trunk stuff, I guess.


----------



## quickaudi07

Nice!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Little more shaping...



















He's duplicating all the pieces for the other side, so that should come together quickly.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

benny z said:


> Little more shaping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's duplicating all the pieces for the other side, so that should come together quickly.


I can't wait to see how this comes out!


----------



## quickaudi07

Badass!!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsmith

Looking very nice sir!


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys - it is fun to see it coming together.


----------



## quickaudi07

benny z said:


> Thanks guys - it is fun to see it coming together.


Why is it taking so damn long buddy ???
Tell Toby to chop chop 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

He works on this in his "spare time" heh. I'm fine with it tho!


----------



## captainobvious

It's looking great so far Ben. I like the sculpted shape you're going for which will give it a nice look when finished. I need to get crackin' on my trunk at some point...


----------



## benny z

What're you gonna do to the trunk?! 

Got some more pics from Toby... This is the foam filler he used to fill in between the ribs. Rough fill here... Next is spot filling, then a body filler skin coat.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

looks great ben


----------



## ewward31

Wow. Nice trunk mod. Ours is way more simple but gets the job done.


----------



## benny z

Thanks again guys. Hopefully I'll have skin coated pics soon...

In the meantime... Last week I bought a truck to daily drive and also to be able to tow my car with. Found a good condition 2003 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab with 86k miles.










Of course I couldn't leave well enough alone and put this in yesterday...mainly to have a backup camera. But - with its time alignment, speaker level, and EQ capabilities I was able to quickly dial in a reasonably convincing image with the stock garbage door speakers. I have some spare DC Reference amps like what are in the car, so I foresee a budget friendly build using stock locations coming soon.


----------



## captainobvious

Sweet Ben. Digging the progress on the trunk. Is he using a 2 part foam on that? I think I have a 2lb or 4lb 2 part urethane foam kit still wrapped up in the basement. I've been wanting to try this method for shaping and glassing.


----------



## benny z

yes...it's a 2-part foam. expands to something like 30 to 1 

imagine that - laying 1" of product and coming back to nearly 3 ft lol!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

benny z said:


> Thanks again guys. Hopefully I'll have skin coated pics soon...
> 
> In the meantime... Last week I bought a truck to daily drive and also to be able to tow my car with. Found a good condition 2003 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab with 86k miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I couldn't leave well enough alone and put this in yesterday...mainly to have a backup camera. But - with its time alignment, speaker level, and EQ capabilities I was able to quickly dial in a reasonably convincing image with the stock garbage door speakers. I have some spare DC Reference amps like what are in the car, so I foresee a budget friendly build using stock locations coming soon.


Budget build? Ya Right. I can see this snowballing into a regular build. lol It's impossible for you to upgrade and not hold back.


----------



## benny z

Come on. Let me have my delusions.


----------



## quickaudi07

I bet ya 100% it will be a Hybrid build all the way with Zepco amps  I may be wrong but full 3 way up front with 8" in the kicks or doors, 4" midrange and ringrator tweeter ... Damn I'm good.. O and his favorite Helix DSP pro!! Heheheh

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyPickle

Very nice.


----------



## benny z

I've tuned a couple other cars now using the new Unity 3 midrange and have come to the conclusion it's the perfect fit for the truck's budget build. I opted for the also new U69 drivers for the doors. 12v Electronics makes a 6x9 adapter for this truck so I will use that for a simple OEM location build. For phase one I'm going to use the 2-way wideband passive crossover in the Unity line off the head unit. Crossover point is 500hz with a 12db slope with these passives. With the source unit's built in time alignment and eq functions, I'm hoping to pull off a reasonable result.

If it works out, I'll have a "full tilt" build Legatia demo car that I can pull to events with a budget build Unity demo truck. 

Call me a fanboy.


----------



## benny z

Put one of the 6x9s in...




























I should probably start a new thread for the truck.


----------



## beerdrnkr

Nice. I've been running the hybrid unity 3s and older hybrid imagine 6x9s in my truck and have been pretty happy with it. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Loaded up and ready to hit the SQOLOGY IASCA and MECA 2X in Goshen, IN, tomorrow... At GNC Customs.

Make Sound Great Again !!!


----------



## diy.phil

Good luck! / Best wishes! / Have fun there!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

LOL


----------



## benny z

We had one heck of another great SQOLOGY event!




































































































Huge thanks to GNC Customs for inviting us to their show!

On a personal results note I won Meca ModEx and took SQ Best of Show.


----------



## benny z

Truck mod...


----------



## benny z

New plates for the truck are on to complete the theme. 



















Also, SQOLOGY T-shirts and Make Sound Great Again snap-back hats are now available on the website:

http://sqology.org/item/trucker-hat-t-shirt-combo

The SQOLOGY definition is on the back of the shirts...


----------



## Attack eagle

Nice Benny!


----------



## captainobvious

Any more updates/pics of the BMW trunk progress?


----------



## benny z

well...yes/no. yes, there has been progress...no, it's not done yet...

i'm torn about posting more pics/updates here before finals at this point.

would you rather see it revealed here in pics? ...or at finals in person?  ...followed by pics again here post finals?


----------



## diy.phil

Ok Ben hand over more new pictures and nobody will get hurt!!! I will +rep you for the pictures!!! and everybody please do the same +rep Benny Z!!


----------



## captainobvious

How about a couple of teasers? Don't have to show the whole thing until finals


----------



## benny z

Teasers... Hmm. I might do that. 

Here are some teasers of something else Toby built the other week. Got to tune it late last week and wow! He just wanted it for himself, but is interested in throwing it in to compete at the SQOLOGY MECA & IASCA 3X being hosted at Toby's shop here Sept 18th. He'll be in Amateur and ModEx also, which has me a bit scared. Heh

It's a GTI with Brax and Helix amplification, a PS-8 with the new controller, C15 sub IB thru the rear spare tire well, and L8SE/L3SE up front. 













































































































Also, I got to tune this car Tuesday. Some of you may recognize it as Scott Buwalda's former daily driver championship-winning Altima. It's now owned by another local national championship-winning competitor and has been refreshed a bit with new speakers. It's also sounding fantastic and will be competing at finals.


----------



## #1BigMike

oooowwwww..... I bet that GTI sounds great also!


----------



## benny z

It does! I just did a quick tune on it to get it baselined for the owner and didn't expect it to come together as magically as it did. I'll fine tune it a bit further once he's played the system for a bit before the competition. It was darn good tho.

That was also my first time using the updated ps-8 software. I do like the ps-8 a lot better than I used to now.


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah I'm going to be playing with the PS8 shortly as well. Love the new updates.

That's a pretty sick install in the GTi. Impressive to get L8se's in those kicks!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

How in the world have I missed this thread? Your car looks amazing and now I can't wait for more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rain

Benny I have been reading up on your awesome build here. I am curious as to how well just using 1 Clarus-15 performs vice having 2 in an IB wall? I was wondering because I am not sure how much truck space you have in the Bimmer or if that really makes any difference when doing IB sub? I am going to be starting my journey into IB and am trying to understand how all that plays a part on the subs performance (others than proper EQ).


----------



## benny z

hmm... in the scenarios i have experience with, including my own car, the single c15 does very well. my installer has done a couple of cars now with a single c12, also ib, and that has also worked pretty well.

the c15 does the bottom notes effortlessly. i get a ton of output at 20hz and 25hz...in fact the amp's output level i have driving the sub is turned way down. it can easily become too much quickly... i believe i have the output set at -19.

i have friends who use two c15s... i just don't have a need for any more output. i'm sure it could be car and taste dependent...for the blended/balanced sound i am after, one is plenty...and there's plenty more on tap if i want it to get rowdy.


----------



## Black Rain

Would your Bimmer allow for a 2nd 15" to fit within the confines of the backseat wall? When it comes to IB, does the size of you trunk (?? cu/ft) play any part in it? Being that it is IB, do you purposely give them less power than a sealed enclosure or could they run using the same power as a sealed?


----------



## benny z

yes, i could pretty easily put a 2nd one in. the baffle would have to change (obviously)... but scott buwalda put 3 of these subs in his 5-series and blew them through the ski pass the same as mine.

yes, with IB you don't need as much power as the sub is freely moving with no resistance behind it like in a sealed box.


----------



## benny z




----------



## Black Rain

Wow, I forgot he had placed 3 in his 5-series. I'm sure that had some serious clean and clear lows. Thanks for the info and sorry for hi-jacking your thread with my questions.


----------



## truckguy

Pictures like these make me want to trade my truck for a car. Fantastic job! It definitely adds some WOW factor. Does the shop in Bloomington handle most of the install for you or do you do quite a bit of it yourself?


----------



## benny z

Thanks...

Mobile Audio Plus in Bloomington, specifically installer Toby Broadfield, gets all the install credit. I did do some of the work on the car initially, when I first got it 6ish years ago...I had Toby cut the metal out of the kick panels back then, and then I did the baffle build and speaker/original amp/sub install. Everything since then has been 95% Toby. I did loom/run speaker wires to the dash speakers, if that counts! Lol!

I figured out a long time ago that Toby is much better at fabrication work and is overall tidier about everything than I am even when I'm trying my best.

System design including equipment selection and speaker placement has been all me (with the guidance of some very good friends). I also tuned the car. I have been friends with Toby since the late '90s and I can at least say that I've been involved with the install every step of the way to some degree.

I compete in IASCA Amateur for sound quality and haven't competed in the install format for the fact that I did not do the bulk of the install. When I move up into the pro classes (next season, most likely) I will compete install since a pro has done the work.

Sadly, my brother-in-law's auto body shop (who did my front bumper lip moulding) burned to the ground late this summer. He's who was going to be painting the trim pieces for the trunk. They are rebuilding a new shop, but there's no way my trunk is going to be done in time for finals this year as I had planned. The trunk finish work is officially on hold. :/


----------



## benny z

New look for finals.


----------



## diy.phil

ooooo all yellow eyes!!!
Good luck and have fun at the finals!!


----------



## quickaudi07

Bad ass the only thing you should do is get a front plate cover. They have one and it motorized. That's the only thing I would do. Other than that it's a sweet beemer

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy

We need to find a ride for the Denon so you can get it for/at Finals...if you are still wanting it.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Can you share some pics of the trunk? I've been dying to see an update!


----------



## benny z

thehatedguy said:


> We need to find a ride for the Denon so you can get it for/at Finals...if you are still wanting it.


had we discussed this a month ago that would have been doable. unfortunately i didn't know this was an option and as of this moment i don't believe that's going to be possible. :/



1FinalInstall said:


> Can you share some pics of the trunk? I've been dying to see an update!


there's really nothing new to update... there's been some more finishing work prep, but it's mostly just boring skim coat/sanding work. i had hoped to reveal the trunk at finals, but it's just not going to happen at this point this year.

i did make some pretty major changes to the system a couple of weeks ago. it's a completely different car now and honestly it's performing better than it ever has. i'm eager to see how it does at finals...i will reveal the system changes after finals.


----------



## What?

benny z said:


> Mobile Audio Plus in Bloomington, specifically installer Toby Broadfield,


His 240SX is insane.


----------



## benny z

Finals is over! Whew! What a weekend! Awesome time seeing everyone and hanging out/talking car audio and otherwise enjoying ourselves. 

My car performed well in IASCA and not so well in MECA.

I took 3rd in IASCA INAC Amateur out of 14 top notch competitors and 2nd in the 3x event. I did not have a podium placement in MECA Modex.

My daughter is happy to see the trophies!










I decided to swap out my Legatia SE speakers for the new lower price point Unity 3 midrange speakers and Clarus 6 for midbass a few weeks ago. Given the results, I'd say the Unity 3 is a hell of a performer for ~$200 retail. I used them tweeterless...



















The car also got a GREEN makeover...green is the color associated with the Unity line.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

It's fast and the furious green glow all over again 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Green Hornet!....congrats


----------



## JayinMI

You guys were hoppin' over there with the rest of the Hybrid guys, so I didn't get a chance to stop and say Hi or get a demo. 

Modex is stacked pretty heavy...and sadly would be the class I'd be in mainly because my Kicks are vented to the outside. Seriously considering welding those holes back up. lol

Jay


----------



## benny z

Sorry man! I'm overwhelmingly out of my element socially at these events. So much going on. Nerves, commitments, yadda yadda... If you're ever back through IL holler at me...be more than happy to get together and hang out for a bit.


----------



## Babs

This bad boy sounded goooooooood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Oh hey!!!! Someone took a pic when the lights were on!!! Thank you for that! I had my real camera there and never really got around to shooting. Per usual. Heh.


----------



## robolop

Cups and a beautiful daughter, what more can you wish.


----------



## Black Rain

Well Benny, congrats on your wins at finals. Hopefully the 2017 season brings you better success. Our kids tend to love those shiny trophies, she's adorable.


----------



## benny z

robolop said:


> Cups and a beautiful daughter, what more can you wish.


Thank you... Yes, seeing the smile on her face when she saw the trophies made my day.



Black Rain said:


> Well Benny, congrats on your wins at finals. Hopefully the 2017 season brings you better success. Our kids tend to love those shiny trophies, she's adorable.


Thank you also. Of course i was hopeful for a championship title, but knew the class was stacked full of amazing cars. There were 14 top notch cars in the IASCA amateur class. I did get a chance to listen to the two cars that beat me and agree with the placement. They were very good. ...and fellow team members - so how can I complain about that?! It's all good in my book.

I also knew I was in trouble in MECA Modex after getting in Rob Bess's car (Kirk's old Acura) for a demo and he started the demo around 100db. My car is set up for IASCA judging and doesn't get nearly as loud/dynamic the way I have it tuned. All the feedback on my scoresheets was consistent in that regard also...it didn't get loud enough without falling apart for the MECA judges. I'll take that as a learning experience...this is the first time I've competed a major MECA show and was not prepared to offer what they were looking for. Next year I'll be ready. 

There's some stuff I've been wanting to do with the car since last year, but was holding off as the changes will put me out of amateur where I wanted to stay this year. So... now the season is over and I can move ahead with some pretty major changes.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## benny z

Today I placed an order for all new equipment for the car to use this season as I move up to the Pro1 and Extreme classes. Nothing in the car currently is staying except the sub. 

In doing so I learned that I am the first in the US to have pre-ordered the new Brax Graphic DSP.

Toby's got some work to do!


----------



## quickaudi07

Must be nice Mr. Ben

I feel sorry for Toby!!! ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sq2k1

Good deal Benny, look forward to seeing the end results as usual. Hope everything has been well for you as well, been a while


----------



## diy.phil

swap for an M3 and then put it all in!!!


----------



## p-lethal

hey benny,

in regards to bmw's, have you heard any good installs with the midbass coming from the oem under seat locations? mine are....meh


----------



## benny z

p-lethal said:


> hey benny,
> 
> in regards to bmw's, have you heard any good installs with the midbass coming from the oem under seat locations? mine are....meh


yessir!

we actually put the match brand (by audiotec fischer) bmw 8's (new dual 2 ohm coil version) in my wife's 535i.

check this thread... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/274426-bmw-e60-plug-play-build.html

she actually took first in meca master class at an event in indiana last month with this very simple plug-and-play system.


----------



## p-lethal

benny z said:


> yessir!
> 
> we actually put the match brand (by audiotec fischer) bmw 8's (new dual 2 ohm coil version) in my wife's 535i.
> 
> check this thread... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/274426-bmw-e60-plug-play-build.html
> 
> she actually took first in meca master class at an event in indiana last month with this very simple plug-and-play system.


ah man damn i wish i would have asked you a few weeks ago!

i'm on it...ocd kicking in pronto 

thanks bud!


----------



## benny z

Some stuff for the new system:

3x U5A amps
Sony GS9










Brax Matrix ML1 tweeters










Original L8 dust cap midbasses (look at that old school Hybrid logo and dust on the boxes. Have had these for a WHILE now...)










Yet to ship:

Legatia X 6 drivers
Brax Graphic DSP


----------



## optimaprime

What's gonna happen with those legatia 8s????????


----------



## benny z

optimaprime said:


> What's gonna happen with those legatia 8s????????




They'll go in the kicks...firewall...headlights...you know...somewhere up front as the dedicated midbasses for the system playing ~40-100hz (we'll see). These behave more like subwoofers in true IB. I wanted to put them in before finals last season, but it just didn't happen.


----------



## optimaprime

Can't wait to see what you do !


----------



## carlr

Those amps man.


----------



## mrichard89

Thanks for re-directing me to this thread Ben. I hope I can make it up to the show to meet you and Toby in May. Would love for him to do my install. I look forward to following along with this build!

Matt


----------



## captainobvious

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with for the new rendition Ben. I like the look of the new amps for sure- classy, clean lines. So you'll be using the 6" for midrange then? Where are you going to fit those? Quite a bit bigger than your current dash mids 


I have to get a new build log up and going here shortly myself


----------



## benny z

Yeah... the 6s for dedicated midrange - but like
the standard L6 and L6SE the L6X is 7.1".

I'm not exactly sure how they'll go in until we tear into it, but I am envisioning them something like this...










Can't wait to see your new build, too!


----------



## quickaudi07

Poor BMW... Is that gonna be street legal??  Can't to see it B!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Thinking about cutting the metal up there and welding in baffles and then rebuilding the dash?

Looks interesting!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Wow. I mean, just, wow.
I watched your demo video from a few years ago and even that sounded phenomenal.
I hope to be able to hear this thing sometime in the future.
Excellent work by you, your installer, and all of the others that have contributed to this car.

I love it.


----------



## robolop

Wonder how this looks like.
But when it comes to being the same we are used to you, it will be alright.


----------



## mrichard89

Do you already have you hands on the new Legatia X line of speakers?


----------



## benny z

Captain - yes...something like that. I have a general idea in my head. We will see how it pans out. I always have these grand ideas and Toby has to reel me back into reality when it comes to realistic feasibility. I always push the envelope too far. 

Notloudenuf - thanks for the kind words. Come to finals and hear this car and a lot of other much better cars!

robolop - cheers to you man! 

mrichard89 - I held prototypes in my hands in October. I took some pics and will post them. I opted for paper cone version vs carbon (with phase plug) for the dedicated midrange application. They are available in either carbon/paper and dust cap/phase plug configurations. 

I'm told to expect the pair I ordered sometime around July.


----------



## mrichard89

Those speakers are beautiful Ben! Can't wait to follow along with the updates.


----------



## Bluenote

Those amps are nice. Any word on the Mono versions for Subs?


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys. I'll be sure to update the thread when the build begins. Toby has got a few other full systems in line ahead of mine, including this Porsche he's wrapping up. Can you say wiiiiiide???










I don't know the release schedule of the other amps in the Unity line. There's a thread here where you can post and ask - maybe one of the Hybrid guys more in the know than me will respond. 

(the) Hybrid Unity Amps (thread)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...om/forum/showthread.php?t=319562&share_type=t


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Those drivers are beautiful!


----------



## dcfis

Any info on those XS? Their website is unusable garbage to try and figure out. Thats why I usually just skip over them but Im a sucker for pleated surrounds.


----------



## Mic10is

benny z said:


> Yeah... the 6s for dedicated midrange - but like
> the standard L6 and L6SE the L6X is 7.1".
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how they'll go in until we tear into it, but I am envisioning them something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your new build, too!



my original E36 Coupe --this version was never finished and car got sold basically for scrap bc we had to move and couldnt take the car.

Final version was for 6nd430 and Scan Tweeters with 8s in kicks and the 10 up front IB


----------



## benny z

Mic10is said:


> my original E36 Coupe --this version was never finished and car got sold basically for scrap bc we had to move and couldnt take the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Final version was for 6nd430 and Scan Tweeters with 8s in kicks and the 10 up front IB




Duuuude! And here I thought I was being inventive. 

Did you get the 6s playing before you sold it?


----------



## Mic10is

benny z said:


> Duuuude! And here I thought I was being inventive.
> 
> Did you get the 6s playing before you sold it?


Yeh I listened to it a few times, I was actually going to compete with it a MECA finals in 2011 ( I think) but oil pan drain plug stripped out day before had to leave and then was just a series of events that made it so couldnt go.

Original set up had Xtant/Morel 5s as a point source.

anyways, it had really good soundstage relative to listening position. really good depth and layering and just overall the stage presentation was really good. It helps the dash was very shallow to begin with and not a big dash to obstruct sound or create perceptions of a larger boundary.

It had enormous potential to sound REALLY good, just ran out of time and space to do anything with it, plus I had the Ti and the Lancer at the time so the Coupe never got as much time as it needed.

the Lancer has a really cool (IMO) set up as well that you may consider


----------



## JayinMI

Reminds me of Strakele's Lancer. His sounded pretty good, so I imagine this did well also.

Jay


----------



## benny z

thanks for the feedback, mic - appreciate your thoughts and input based on your experiences. gets my mind going...not sure where...but going...going...gone!


----------



## benny z

Not car. Not audio. But my truck got a 3" lift and new wheels.


----------



## benny z

Guess I never posted the rest of the audio updates for the tuck either. 

2 12" Clarus subs went in a ported Fox box under the rear seats, a P Six DSP mk2 went under the front center seat, and the factory dash grills were opened up with new grills with L3SE mids under them. Unity 6x9s remain in the doors.


----------



## benny z

Car update.


----------



## benny z




----------



## #1BigMike

snip snip


----------



## mrichard89

Love the simplicity of the truck install! Would you be willing to post a short sound demo video of it sometime? Do you have a dedicated sub amp, or are you running each sub on it's own channel of the p-six at 2 ohms? Thanks!


----------



## benny z

Thanks... I can try to make a vid of the truck sometime soon. The P SIX drives everything, including the subs. Subs are dual 4 ohm coils wired for 2 ohm load... with the ported box there is PLENTY of sub bass.

Kick status in the car!


----------



## mrichard89

Thanks for the update, Ben! Can't wait to follow along with the progress. How many of the hybrid audio amps are you planning to use in the install at this time?

Regards,
Matt R


----------



## captainobvious

I like it Ben. Looking forward to hearing it after all of the new work. So what is going on with the trunk? Just installing the new amps or are you redoing a bunch of stuff there?


----------



## benny z

mrichard89 said:


> Thanks for the update, Ben! Can't wait to follow along with the progress. How many of the hybrid audio amps are you planning to use in the install at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Matt R




I've got 3 of the 5ch amps to use... Basically a left side amp and a right side amp with the "big" channel going to the 8s and the other channels bridged to the midrange and tweeter. Then the third amp for the sub (big channel) and 4 additional channels to play with rear fill/possible center.





captainobvious said:


> I like it Ben. Looking forward to hearing it after all of the new work. So what is going on with the trunk? Just installing the new amps or are you redoing a bunch of stuff there?




Yeah, trunk is gutted to install the new processor and amps, and finish the trim panels. Not sure on layout yet. May be a similar stair-step layout to how the Zapcos were installed, or may be something different altogether. Kinda leaving that up to Toby's creativity.


----------



## Coppertone

It's funny as we are both named " Ben " and I also have a Ram 1500...


----------



## quickaudi07

Aww how cute 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Coppertone said:


> It's funny as we are both named " Ben " and I also have a Ram 1500...




...and a car audio problem, apparently!


----------



## benny z

Current status.


----------



## quickaudi07

benny z said:


> Current status.


Not Drive-able  lol

Cant wait to hear this beast Ben!


----------



## captainobvious

Frames of those midbasses look like L8v1's...? Is that right?


----------



## benny z

captainobvious said:


> Frames of those midbasses look like L8v1's...? Is that right?




Correct. They are the original Legatia 8s with dust caps. I had them originally in my 5-series close to 10 years ago. They'll be paired with Legatia X 6 for midrange duty and the Brax ML1 tweeters (most likely).


----------



## quickaudi07

Why Brax tweeters and not Hybrid since you are part of it.. just wondering why mind change ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

The Brax tweeters are outstanding.


----------



## benny z

captainobvious said:


> The Brax tweeters are outstanding.




Totally agree.

Following up to show the exact location of where the 3s were located previously.


----------



## Coppertone

Noice, talk about getting all up in thare lol.


----------



## benny z

More stuff out, more metal cut - beginning stages of speaker placement.


----------



## 12v Electronics

Better test the wipers first


----------



## oilman

Chasing rattles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quickaudi07

Crazy!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlr

Dedication!


----------



## GlasSman

benny z said:


> i honestly haven't listened enough yet to know - waiting to re-tune the car til the panels are finished, though i don't suspect they should change anything. the little bit of angle on them now *should* help with the upper midrange response, especially on the driver's side. they were flush mounted to the kick, firing straight across into the transmission tunnel. now i can "see" a lot more of the inside of the cone from the seat on that side.
> 
> i updated the original post with some more pics...do they work now?


DAMN! You really tore up that dash. Hope that location works out. It's definitely more in your face.


----------



## Dan750iL

GlasSman said:


> DAMN! You really tore up that dash. Hope that location works out. It's definitely more in your face.


BMW packs a lot of stuff under the dash as well. Pretty sure I'll never have the balls to do this to my E38.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Aim them towards the back seat more. Hey.....there hasn't been a podcast lately. Stop your slacking. J.K.


----------



## mrichard89

Thanks for the update, Ben? Any word on the arrival of the Legatia X speakers or the 2" mid yet? I'll be planning a trip up to meet Toby as soon as those are available!

Matt


----------



## benny z

mrichard89 said:


> Thanks for the update, Ben? Any word on the arrival of the Legatia X speakers or the 2" mid yet? I'll be planning a trip up to meet Toby as soon as those are available!
> 
> 
> 
> Matt




I'm told Legatia X is expected to begin shipping early September. I'm hearing the same on the 2" Unity driver and a few more months on the 2" Legatia SE driver.


----------



## benny z

Playing music today to test aiming with the dash support beam and dash back in place. Bit more trimming to do, but this angling gives the best width. Gonna try to move them up an inch or two after cutting some more dash above them.


----------



## mrichard89

Wow! That escalated quickly. Good to see progress being made. Hopefully you get those new speakers in soon


----------



## quickaudi07

What are you going Todo if something happens to the driver ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

I don't abuse drivers... but if something were to happen, I guess that means the dash will have to come back out. No big deal.


----------



## quickaudi07

Lolzzzz... Damn I feel sorry for you... I don't abuse drivers either. Used Too... I have tend to lower the volume and simply enjoy my 130db music  
Joke between me and Ben! 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI

Here I was worrying my car wouldn't be playing for SVR, and all I have to do is finish some wiring, deaden a door, and tune it. lol

At least that would be if my subs arrived. I might borrow one from work.

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

That's really cool!


----------



## Dan750iL

quickaudi07 said:


> Lolzzzz... Damn I feel sorry for you... I don't abuse drivers either. Used Too... I have tend to lower the volume and simply enjoy my 130db music
> Joke between me and Ben!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Just reading that made my ears ring!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

benny z said:


> Playing music today to test aiming with the dash support beam and dash back in place. Bit more trimming to do, but this angling gives the best width. Gonna try to move them up an inch or two after cutting some more dash above them.


I like how you have them aimed towards the back seat. Looks as if they are aimed on axis to the driver's seat. 

At first, I did the same thing thinking it would give me the best sound. However, In my experience, I could never get both sides EQed the same.

I found that it it was much better to aim the drivers symmetrical in the cab. Easier to tune, and similar reflections. Better overall balanced sound. 

Lots of work........nice progres


----------



## quickaudi07

Dan750iL said:


> Just reading that made my ears ring!


I guess you got issues !!! LoL

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

More **** cut. Relocated and welded the support beam.


----------



## benny z

Happy Gerald?


----------



## quickaudi07

Nice !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Freaking Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Niebur3

benny z said:


> More **** cut. Relocated and welded the support beam.


i think a crash test is in order! lol 

That is commitment and great work. Wish I could hear it when you are done.


----------



## benny z

Niebur3 said:


> i think a crash test is in order! lol
> 
> 
> 
> That is commitment and great work. Wish I could hear it when you are done.




Lol! Yeah, luckily this bar is not a structural safety piece... its purpose is to support the dash and the steering rack. ...and the previously installed pass side airbag.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Love the commitment, very cool idea!


----------



## benny z

They keep mailing / emailing / calling me about this recall. I just LOL!


----------



## Onyx1136

Take the old airbag into the Service Department, set it on the counter with a copy of the recall and tell them you're here to swap it out. Stay completely straight-faced the whole time. Ideally you should be wearing a hidden camera, cuz that's going to be a funny video!


----------



## benny z

Onyx1136 said:


> Take the old airbag into the Service Department, set it on the counter with a copy of the recall and tell them you're here to swap it out. Stay completely straight-faced the whole time. Ideally you should be wearing a hidden camera, cuz that's going to be a funny video!




Lol! They know me already. 

I'm friends with the shop foreman at my local dealership and he knows exactly what's going on with my car. Too funny.


----------



## JayinMI

So, is it going to be done by tomorrow? lol


----------



## quickaudi07

JayinMI said:


> So, is it going to be done by tomorrow? lol


Recall maybe... They won't need much work to get it completed lolzzz

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Non-audio customization. Was light grey.


----------



## quickaudi07

I remember you were talking about this to me and it's something you wanna do down the road... Well I guess now you did it... Looks !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Back to the original topic of this thread. Kick panel work.

Opening trimmed some and car wiring cleaned up.










The revised panel in place. 










And taped up for fiberglass layup.


----------



## bbfoto

benny z said:


> Non-audio customization. Was light grey.


Nice. When people get into your car in a couple of years down the road it's going to remind them of grandma's funky old 50's/60's/70's couch and wallpaper, LOL.  I kid, sort of... 

Really nice work on the kickpanels, tho'! Tuned in to see what occupies that space.


----------



## benny z

Back to my truck...

My 6x9s were firing through factory 6.5" round grills in the door cards. Rattle, rattle, buzz, buzz... yeah, it was fine for daily...but since it's competing at finals this year it was time to remedy all that by allowing the driver to play freely through he door card.


----------



## quickaudi07

benny z said:


> Back to my truck...
> 
> My 6x9s were firing through factory 6.5" round grills in the door cards. Rattle, rattle, buzz, buzz... yeah, it was fine for daily...but since it's competing at finals this year it was time to remedy all that by allowing the driver to play freely through he door card.


I thought you don't listen to music loud or abuse speakers. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

Noice, what year and make is your Ram ?


----------



## benny z

It's an '03 1500 SLT gasser (RWD). Nothin fancy...heh


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I wished you showed us more photos on how you created that custom grill. Like what material is the grill cloth stretched over and how did you attach it to the door?

Very nice work!


----------



## benny z

High Resolution Audio said:


> I wished you showed us more photos on how you created that custom grill. Like what material is the grill cloth stretched over and how did you attach it to the door?
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice work!




I'll see if I can get some more pics for you next week. 

Here's a pic Toby sent me of the template he built...


----------



## benny z

More pics for HRA courtesy of Toby Broadfield at Mobile Audio Plus (Bloomington, IL):


----------



## JayinMI

Is that black goo epoxy?

Also, Toby's handwriting looks a lot like mine. lol

Jay


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Cool !!!

Thanks for the photos. Really cleaver work. Would have never thought of using that black epoxy to hold metal clips. 

Very ingenious. 

I hope that this excellent fabrication fixes your rattles and exposes more of the speaker's sound into the vehicle. 

It's neat to see creative talent implemented.

Thank you.


----------



## chrisb33

subsribed!

any updated pics of the dash? im planning to add a midrange to my set up and am thinking of placing it on the dash too. 

i noticed in your pictures that the midbass are facing forward vs. upward. is this by choice or because thats the only way the dash is allowing you to install it. 

TIA.

chris b


----------



## benny z

chrisb33 said:


> subsribed!
> 
> 
> 
> any updated pics of the dash? im planning to add a midrange to my set up and am thinking of placing it on the dash too.




Hmmm... you talking dash pics of the truck or the car?


----------



## chrisb33

benny z said:


> Hmmm... you talking dash pics of the truck or the car?


oops! talking about dash pics of the car (BMW e46). Thanks


----------



## benny z

Not really... he moved to the kicks to get those done, but then I threw the truck door cards at him...the car has just been sitting. I did spend some time playing with the positioning and ended up aiming them at rear center of the headliner. 



















The tweeters will go in the sail panels.


----------



## benny z

Little progress on the car kicks.

The rings positioned:



















Back cut out:










And the Legatia 8 positioned with the panel covering:


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Looks great in my opinion.


----------



## mrichard89

Looking awesome!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

+1, looks great!


----------



## bbfoto

+2. Very nice. Kind of reminds me of Mic Wallace's old BMW kick panel install, which ain't a bad thing.


----------



## SPLEclipse

bbfoto said:


> +2. Very nice. Kind of reminds me of Mic Wallace's old BMW kick panel install, which ain't a bad thing.


That's the first thing I thought.

Those are going to look great when finished, but it's giving me major anxiety over redoing my kicks this winter, lol.


----------



## captainobvious

Reminds me of a certain Mazda too 

Looks great Ben. I know there is a lot of work ahead, but I'm looking forward to seeing the progress and getting to hear this when it's done.


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys. Credit all to Toby Broadfield. 



captainobvious said:


> Reminds me of a certain Mazda too



Absolutely!

I know I've told Steve this in person, but for everyone else - when I originally had Toby build the first set of kicks, I was Google searching what I was after. As it turns out, the pictures I asked Toby to mimic were Steve's! I didn't know it at the time, and later saw them while reading his build log here. Too funny.


----------



## Mic10is

SPLEclipse said:


> That's the first thing I thought.
> 
> Those are going to look great when finished, but it's giving me major anxiety over redoing my kicks this winter, lol.


HMMMMMMMMMMMM:shrug::shrug:


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Gotta love those kicks!!! No door rattles.


Looking good, as well.


----------



## bbfoto

Mic10is said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMM:shrug::shrug:


Haha. Well, I did say, "kind of". 

Things are a bit fuzzy in my brain these days from smokin' too much of da Ganga. :surprised:  I kid. It's just fuzzy no matter what. :laugh:

Looks great, Ben. Way better than Mic's kicks!


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMM:shrug::shrug:





I feel like this should be cheating or something. Not fair.


:laugh:





.


----------



## Mic10is

Honestly If Kick panels didnt look like this, then they'd look hideous bc that means they arent following the lines of the vehicle. Cosmetic integration seems to becoming a lost art as more and more people just cram speakers in places with no thought to how it integrates into the vehicle.

This was something I learned a long time ago when I 1st started from people like Matt Borgardt and Steve Head and many others. 
Now for me, it isnt a matter of can i make something fit--its a matter of how can I make it fit, sound good and make it integrate into the interiror


----------



## mrichard89

I had the chance to see Benny's kicks in person last weekend. Looking great! I can't wait to see and hear the final product.


----------



## benny z

Door cards now match the headliner.


----------



## mrichard89

Check out that factory midrange!


----------



## benny z

mrichard89 said:


> Check out that factory midrange!




Hah!

I teetered on telling them to delete it/cover over it... but nah.


----------



## benny z

Finals is over and I couldn't be happier. Obviously my car isn't done, so I competed my daily driver.

Results:

1st - IASCA 3x Amateur
1st - MECA 2x SQ2
2nd - MECA 2x Mod Street
4th - IASCA INAC Amateur
4th - MECA Finals Mod Street

Pretty darn cool for a system completely driven by an all-in-one class D amp/processor with speakers all in stock locations and no tweeters! Looking at the posted class results for the orgs, I was up against purpose-built systems using some of the highest regarded amplifiers in the industry, pillar speakers, kick panels, etc. Extremely satisfied with my placements given the simplicity of my system. ...and an SQ2 win? What?!


----------



## dcfis

Props for sure


----------



## quickaudi07

Good job Ben!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89

Congrats Ben. Glad I got a chance to hear the system a few weeks back. I was blown away with how it sounded for such a simple set up. Great job!!!


----------



## JayinMI

What put you in Mod Street? 

Congrats! 

Jay


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys. 

The modified grills (on the dash and doors) put me in Mod Street. The OEM dash grills were really restrictive so I had Toby rework those early this year to open them up.


----------



## truckguy

Congrats! Were you able to listen to any of the competing cars? I'm curious if you could hear things right away between the tunes. Those guys have to be frustrated being beat after spending so much and not placing as well. It shows how important tuning is and you've got some serious skills in that department.


----------



## benny z

Yes, I listened to a lot of cars. Didn't really pay attn to classing, as I really just wanted to enjoy everyone's systems. I found minor problems in some cars...mostly imaging...everyone seemed to have phase mostly correct, but the image was drifty on some. The other most frequent problem was bulk in the midrange from 200hz-500hz...about 50% of the cars I listened to had some bloat there. I chose tracks that would reveal problems in this area pretty easily, and I was being really picky. With the level all of these cars were at I was really splitting hairs to compare them. Glad I wasn't a judge!


----------



## captainobvious

Congrats Ben- good to see you out there buddy.

There were definitely a few excellent vehicles there.


----------



## CBS13WRX

I wish some of you would have an opportunity to listen to my car so I can get some feedback and some schoolin'.


----------



## bradknob

200-500hz offender checking in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

bradknob said:


> 200-500hz offender checking in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Lol! You weren't alone. 

Sorry man, I was really hoping to connect with you to take a listen before you got judged. Things just got crazy. It was nice meeting you regardless.


----------



## bradknob

benny z said:


> Lol! You weren't alone.
> 
> Sorry man, I was really hoping to connect with you to take a listen before you got judged. Things just got crazy. It was nice meeting you regardless.




Don’t sweat it bud. Was a little surprised myself how crazy everything is and next thing u know, u have judges knocking on your window.

Was my first finals and a great learning experience. I’ll come back stronger this season


----------



## carlr

Congrats, well done!


----------



## Brules

Whats your setup in the dodge?


----------



## benny z

Brules said:


> Whats your setup in the dodge?




Here, I made a quick video...

https://youtu.be/vLSTj-vt4QI


----------



## Brules

Nice thanks. I am fixing to use the helix P six in my 2016 Colorado crew cab! Your videos on the P six with the camera adapter rock.


----------



## 12v Electronics

benny z said:


> Here, I made a quick video...
> 
> https://youtu.be/vLSTj-vt4QI


Sounds like my iphone


----------



## mrichard89

Another great video, Ben. Thanks!


----------



## benny z

Stopped by to check things out today. Some progress... the car is sooooo dark inside now with the 5% tint and all black everything.


----------



## mrichard89

Looking great!!!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Good to see some progress, Ben. 

Do you have any idea's when this phase might be finished? Do you think by this spring?


----------



## benny z

High Resolution Audio said:


> Good to see some progress, Ben.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea's when this phase might be finished? Do you think by this spring?



Yeh. I definitely want to get it done this winter.

Zero update from Audiotec Fischer on when the Brax processor will be available, to the frustration of EVERYONE. “Coming...Summer 2017!” Lololol


----------



## benny z

Dash back in so the grill fab work can begin.

Pic is deceiving with all the different angles going on - there is more angle (toe in) on the 6s than what it looks like in this pic.


----------



## Dan750iL

This has got to be the most intense kick refinish EVER.


----------



## optimaprime

Ya for sure ..... kick refresher ???????????


----------



## quickaudi07

Wow very nice. !!! I like the progress on the dash Ben!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

Makes me really wish I could have finished my bmw dash rebuild and run a year with it

Protip: fill as much of the area between the mids with insulation or foam to avoid any reflections. So that big space between left and right...cover in acoustic foam or sheets of insulation


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

More like dash refinish


----------



## benny z

Dan750iL said:


> This has got to be the most intense kick refinish EVER.





optimaprime said:


> Ya for sure ..... kick refresher ???????????





strong*I*bumpin said:


> More like dash refinish


so the thread title is...misleading? :surprised:



quickaudi07 said:


> Wow very nice. !!! I like the progress on the dash Ben!


forward movement on the project is good!



Mic10is said:


> Makes me really wish I could have finished my bmw dash rebuild and run a year with it
> 
> Protip: fill as much of the area between the mids with insulation or foam to avoid any reflections. So that big space between left and right...cover in acoustic foam or sheets of insulation


i had denim insulation rolls shipped to my local home depot. will fill the voids.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Can’t wait to see the outcome


----------



## ErinH

Looking promising, Ben.


----------



## Dan750iL

I'm curious where the instrument cluster is going to go.


----------



## cmusic

benny z said:


> .....
> Zero update from Audiotec Fischer on when the Brax processor will be available, to the frustration of EVERYONE. “Coming...Summer 2017!” Lololol


That what Josiah Buwalda told me at finals. Supposed to be using three of the DSP Pro MKII processors in one unit!!


----------



## benny z

Dan750iL said:


> I'm curious where the instrument cluster is going to go.



It’s not going back in. I bought a wireless OBD2 transmitter to plug into the factory code reader port. It transmits speedo, tach, and water temp info for real time display on a phone/tablet gauge app, along with any error codes.



cmusic said:


> That what Josiah Buwalda told me at finals. Supposed to be using three of the DSP Pro MKII processors in one unit!!



Whoa whoa whoa...let’s not get carried away lol. It’s (supposedly) got 3 processor chips vs the Pro’s 1...so theoretically it should have three times the processing power.

For now I’ll leave this spy shot here...


----------



## benny z

Some progress on the dash top framing.























































Toby estimates he’ll have another 20 hours into making it into a finished piece.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Great to see some progress. Looks like a tremendous amount of work. Thick strong fiberglass. 

It's shaping up nicely. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## quickaudi07

What are you doing tablet ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

No tablets will be harmed in the building of this dash.


----------



## benny z

Little bit of progress.


----------



## Niebur3

Whoa!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Up Front BASS. Yeah, Boiiiiiii!


----------



## optimaprime

Danggggg


----------



## abusiveDAD

ZANNGGG!


----------



## captainobvious

Good stuff.

Were you able to test that location at all for the sub?


----------



## benny z

captainobvious said:


> Were you able to test that location at all for the sub?


no. too much stuff in the way. have to reroute some ducting, build the under-dash pieces of the baffle, and cut more metal to vent. toby got a solid start on all that saturday and i believe is hoping to finish it up today.


----------



## LBaudio

that dash will be bad ass


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Looking forward to seeing more of this!!!


----------



## benny z

sinister-kustoms said:


> Looking forward to seeing more of this!!!




I stopped by this evening and checked things out. Toby has been busy! The sub baffling/venting is complete and the top of the dash is basically done except for wrapping it in grill cloth.


----------



## Dan750iL

benny z said:


> I stopped by this evening and checked things out. Toby has been busy! The sub baffling/venting is complete and the top of the dash is basically done except for wrapping it in grill cloth.


Truly evil for this post to not have pictures. Just sayin..


----------



## keep_hope_alive

I look forward to hearing this when i'm in town.


----------



## abusiveDAD

10 or 12 up thar?


----------



## benny z

Sorry for not taking pics. I don’t usually take many pics when I’m there and rely on Toby to send me pics as he’s making progress. Usually those pics come when significant progress is made, which is when I post them here.

It’s a Clarus 10 sub.

And Keep Hope Alive - of course you’re more than welcome to hear it when it’s done. I always look forward to your feedback. Not many folks around here as qualified as you with regards to acoustics!


----------



## Coppertone

I’m sure it’s listed somewhere along the posting, but care to share what year this car is ? I love older BMW and this one with an exceptional audio build is very special.


----------



## DavidRam

Sub'd!!!


----------



## benny z

Coppertone said:


> I’m sure it’s listed somewhere along the posting, but care to share what year this car is ? I love older BMW and this one with an exceptional audio build is very special.




Yeah! It’s a 2005...the last year for the E46 sedan. It’s a measly 325xi, unfortunately. But it is a manual and has the factory option sport package - kind of a rare bird as far as that’s concerned, as not many AWD 325s were optioned that way.

Ultimately I’d love to LS swap it after all this audio nonsense is finished. But that’s a whole different forum.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

All speakers in front of you,man that’s pure awesome ??


----------



## benny z

One teaser. He sent ONE teaser! Lol


----------



## Dan750iL

I guess teaser is a good choice of words then.

This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Coppertone

Man that looks soooooooooo good, especially with the color choices.


----------



## Onyx1136

Does it mean anything if I’m admiring the pretty blue box in the background instead of the dash?


----------



## benny z

hahahaha! yeah, the tool truck guys LOVE this shop. they're there like every other time i am there lmao.


----------



## beak81champ

Sweet!!!


----------



## benny z

Stopped by again today.

The dash is temporarily wrapped for testing. There’s some more smoothing to do in the center sub section, but I got a good feel for how it’s going to look. 










Also, some new arrivals. I decided to go with updated Legatia SE dust cap version 8s. These had only been available to team members or by special request... a lot of top competitors use dust cap versions of the L8SE... they’ve recently been made available to everyone and are listed on 12v Electronic’s website. 

Also, I got a processor so we can get this thing up and running without waiting indefinitely for the Brax DSP. When the Brax does come to market it’ll be replaced with that...and now I already have new things in mind for my truck since I’ll have a spare DSP Pro Mk2 lol.



















Also, the kick pods are now finished and have speaker wires run to them. The area’s been deadened and the 8s can go in.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I feel sorry for anyone that has to compete against this setup.


----------



## Truthunter

Sub'd... Just awesome stuff. Hopefully get a chance to listen to this thing next year at some point.


----------



## optimaprime

Mother of God this build gives me massiveeeeeeeee idea ?! Your old 8 s for sale ?? This car is freaking awesome just awesome!!! The dash looks better then stock ! Even if it’s temporary wrapped !!


----------



## SkizeR

looks good Ben. Can wait to hear it


----------



## ErinH

I really dig the new build, Ben.


----------



## cmusic

All speakers will be hidden, like it a lot!!! Great work!!!


----------



## Mic10is

This should be pretty epic, especially with that sub up front.


----------



## benny z

thank you everyone for the feedback.

in the end it all comes down to how it sounds - which is yet to be heard... but it's getting closer.


----------



## benny z

optimaprime said:


> Your old 8 s for sale ??


no...sorry... think i'll hang onto them for nostalgia. those original 8s are close to 10 years old!


----------



## benny z

Slight change in plans.

Going to use the U5A amps in my truck.

Got these for the car.


----------



## Coppertone

What the Jimmy Cricket happened there lol.


----------



## abusiveDAD

ZANG!!!!


----------



## mrichard89

Someone call the doctor.... This man is officially insane!!!


----------



## cmusic

benny z said:


> Slight change in plans.
> 
> Going to use the U5A amps in my truck.
> 
> Got these for the car.


That's my amp setup if I ever win the lottery!!


----------



## benny z

Yeah, these are the “holy grail” amps for a lot of people...and they’re the benchmark amp all other amps are compared to. Auto Hifi magazine gave the MX4 the highest score it’s ever given in their testing and congratulated Audiotec Fischer on a job well done. Inside they are works of art. Ultimately it will come down to how they sound in the finished system, but I have zero doubt they’ll be a solid foundation for everything to be built upon. I’m generally in the “amps don’t matter much unless the rest of the system is completely dialed in” - but it’s my goal to have everything else in the system optimized...so...rabbit hole. It was largely the fact that they have digital inputs designed to work with the inevitable Brax processor’s digital output cards - so it makes sense to go this route. At least, that’s what I told myself.


----------



## Coppertone

Either way you e got a great set of amps to work with. Can you return the other set rather then use them in your Ram ?


----------



## benny z

I mean I probably could, but I definitely want to use them still. It’ll just have to wait until the Brax processor arrives so I can put the Helix in my Ram with them. I’ll just use two in that, and bury the 3rd still in my car for extra available amp channels.


----------



## Coppertone

You definitely are a “ man with a plan “ type of guy lol. For that and your choices equipment wise, I applaud you.


----------



## knever3

Crazy! Someone has to be that guy everyone envies. Love the cutting edge.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

Are you still going Todo a IB sub in the trunk ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Yes, the sub hasn’t changed. Still IB through the ski pass.


----------



## captainobvious

benny z said:


> I mean I probably could, but I definitely want to use them still. It’ll just have to wait until the Brax processor arrives so I can put the Helix in my Ram with them. I’ll just use two in that, and bury the 3rd still in my car for extra available amp channels.



I might be interested in that dsp/amp combo currently in the truck then if you decide to rock the Unity amps in there. I am possibly doing a more basic install in the car of a very good friend of mine and that would help the build along quite a bit. lmk


Great choice of amps for the BMW. You're going all out everywhere else so, why not?


----------



## benny z

Hmmm - will think on that. Like i said it won’t be until after the Brax proc is available, as I’ll need the Helix DSP in my car until then...and I’m betting it’ll be this summer before that happens. (No insider info here - just speculating on the safe side so maybe I’ll have a nice surprise if it comes any sooner)

Also, I’m tempted to move the P SIX to my wife’s car to upgrade her Match PP 82DSP...but idk yet.


----------



## benny z

Cracked them open for a pic...


----------



## Niebur3

Pretty!


----------



## quickaudi07

Why open over $7k of metal... There goes your warranty.. not smart !!.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Sir - the warranty is not voided for opening the case. These amps carry a lifetime warranty when installed by an authorized dealer, which my local shop/installer is. Not worried about that in the least.


----------



## captainobvious

I opened mine as well. And installed LEDs and an acrylic back cover on them to show off the beautiful layout when I installed them.


----------



## benny z

captainobvious said:


> I opened mine as well. And installed LEDs and an acrylic back cover on them to show off the beautiful layout when I installed them.




Yeh I loved your install with them! These might end up exposed. Have to see how the layout works out in the trunk.


----------



## bbfoto

Those are beauts, Ben!  I'm sure that neither you or Steve will have a problem, but personally I would keep the original metal housing/cover on them to both reject and contain any EMI or RFI noise. The casing on some amps and other audio gear is often used as shielding.


----------



## captainobvious

benny z said:


> Yeh I loved your install with them! These might end up exposed. Have to see how the layout works out in the trunk.


Hope that works out- they look awesome exposed like that with some accent lighting.


----------



## SkizeR

benny z said:


> Yeh I loved your install with them! These might end up exposed. Have to see how the layout works out in the trunk.


I still have the plexi covers Steve used if you need em

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Oh hey! Sure, if you don’t mind shipping them they’d be nice to have


----------



## quickaudi07

benny z said:


> Sir - the warranty is not voided for opening the case. These amps carry a lifetime warranty when installed by an authorized dealer, which my local shop/installer is. Not worried about that in the least.


That's awesome than  they do look killer. !!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime

Going to be very very pretty


----------



## CLK63DK

benny z said:


> Cracked them open for a pic...


must look - can't stop looking... 

Heinz and his team really made some wonderfull looking amps here!!


----------



## BMW Alpina

Subscribing


----------



## captainobvious

Ben- what will you be using instead of the Brax amps?


----------



## benny z

captainobvious said:


> Ben- what will you be using instead of the Brax amps?


well...

i haven't officially said i'm *not* using the brax amps.

i did make a non-public posting as a feeler after audiotec fischer announced they were breaking their distribution contract with hybrid, stating i don't want to use them anymore. ...which, let me tell you - i'm still pissed off about that. but - i've not actively tried to sell my matrix amps. honestly, i know they're amazing amplifiers, and i don't want to come off as making a brash decision not to use them simply because i'm salty at audiotec fischer (which - make no mistake - i am still salty).

BUT

for now i've still got them in storage, wrapped back in their plastic bags and locked up back in their shipping crates. at this time i'm willing to hang onto them, at least until i acquire some other amps to test them against, and then make a decision on what i want to do going forward. if i don't use them, it will be because i found another set of amplifiers i genuinely believe perform and sound as good - or better - than the matrix amps. i'm looking forward to testing against some other amps i've got my eyes on...soon.


----------



## BMW Alpina

benny z said:


> well...
> 
> i haven't officially said i'm *not* using the brax amps.
> 
> i did make a non-public posting as a feeler after audiotec fischer announced they were breaking their distribution contract with hybrid, stating i don't want to use them anymore. ...which, let me tell you - i'm still pissed off about that. but - i've not actively tried to sell my matrix amps. honestly, i know they're amazing amplifiers, and i don't want to come off as making a brash decision not to use them simply because i'm salty at audiotec fischer (which - make no mistake - i am still salty).
> 
> BUT
> 
> for now i've still got them in storage, wrapped back in their plastic bags and locked up back in their shipping crates. at this time i'm willing to hang onto them, at least until i acquire some other amps to test them against, and then make a decision on what i want to do going forward. if i don't use them, it will be because i found another set of amplifiers i genuinely believe perform and sound as good - or better - than the matrix amps. i'm looking forward to testing against some other amps i've got my eyes on...soon.


Hello Ben,

Isn't it time for an update on the Matrix line?
The current Brax MX4/MX2 were launch back in 2011...
https://www.twice.com/product/brax-helix-getting-new-components-38369
so it had been 7 years ...

What it's funny is the fact that the Brax MX4 had 2 optical line input...
but I don't know (pardon my ignorance) any DSP or head unit out there that can feed 2 separate optical line input for front and rear channel...
and there suppose to be a matching DSP from Brax for this MX line right?...

I think 7 years is long time for that internal D/A converter inside the Brax MX series... and might be obsolete compare to new D/A chip now available..

I wonder if Brax had any product update for this MX line ...
Do you hear any news?


----------



## benny z

the optical inputs, yes, are intended to work with the upcoming brax dsp. ...you know, the one they announced would be released "coming! summer of 2017!" *rollz eyes*

the DAC chip for the optical inputs inside the matrix amps is the burr brown (now texas instruments-owned) PCM1798 (i took a picture of it when i had them open for my own reference).

supposedly, the up-and-coming (whenever that may be) brax dsp will have optional optical output cards to mate up to those inputs.

that's all i know. ...or think i know.


----------



## BMW Alpina

benny z said:


> the optical inputs, yes, are intended to work with the upcoming brax dsp. ...you know, the one they announced would be released "coming! summer of 2017!" *rollz eyes*
> 
> the DAC chip for the optical inputs inside the matrix amps is the burr brown (now texas instruments-owned) PCM1798 (i took a picture of it when i had them open for my own reference).
> 
> supposedly, the up-and-coming (whenever that may be) brax dsp will have optional optical output cards to mate up to those inputs.
> 
> that's all i know. ...or think i know.


Yes, if I am not mistaken, you had place a deposit for this "upcoming" DSP right?

What I really can't understand is, how come the MX4 came out in 2011,
and yet 7 years later, the matching DSP were never produce yet...

I mean, if you are doing a product line planning... (back in 2009 or even before that)...
you sure must prepare to launch the accompanying equipment right after another to take advantage of the new product launch momentum...

Anyway... I just hope they came out with new updated MX right at the same time as the new DSP from Brax... (and hopefully right before I buy an amp, so I can buy the new version  if there is...)

I really think 7 years is a long time for a line of Amp and especially DSP chip technology...

I just check the TI website:
PCM1798 123dB SNR Stereo DAC (H/W Control) | TI.com
123dB SNR Stereo DAC (H/W Control)

they have another version with much better S/N ratio (9dB better):
PCM1794A 132dB SNR Highest Performance Stereo DAC (H/W Control) | TI.com
132dB SNR Highest Performance Stereo DAC (H/W Control)


----------



## cmusic

I totally agree with you on Audiotec-Fischer (Match, Helix, Brax) leaving HAT. I can see that AF might think that HAT was a competitor to them more than a business partner. To the general car audio buyer, both AF and HAT sold similar products, and AF might have thought that was a conflict of interest. HAT is a huge supporter of car audio competition. I can clearly see your dedication to HAT and wanting to use their products in your car. You want to support the people that support car audio competition. Hopefully their new distributor will be as good as the guys at HAT. 

To find an amp as good as the Brax MX line you would have to spend some serious money (again). To my mind Celestra, Revelation Audio, Phass, Stegg, and maybe one or two other brands (that I can't think of right now) would be on the same level as Brax. And at this level, the differences would probably be more personal than technical.


----------



## benny z

cmusic - yes, everything you said is spot on. i consider the hybrid gang - scott & joey buwalda, klifton keplinger, tom meyers, scott welch, and others - close friends/almost family. i’ve known them for collectively quite some time, and they’re all good, genuine people. i’ll always support them, and that’s no secret.

BMW Aplina - we can speculate about what AF may or may not be doing. truth is, they have zero transparency with their customers and distributors. trust me, they’ll give anyone zero answers.

regardless, i never intended to use optical in my system regardless. the idea of being able to if i wanted to is cool - but that was never my intent. but yes, i ordered and paid for a brax dsp when it was announced last year. 

anyway, i did end up buying another dsp pro mk2. this one has had its output op amps modified by gordon at the amp doctor. i acquired it as otherwise new by way of steve cook at audio x. i already know it sounds better than the stock version...i’m curious to compare it to the upcoming zapco series 5 (V) dsp.


----------



## BMW Alpina

benny z said:


> anyway, i did end up buying another dsp pro mk2. this one has had its output op amps modified by gordon at the amp doctor. i acquired it as otherwise new by way of steve cook at audio x. i already know it sounds better than the stock version...i’m curious to compare it to the upcoming zapco series 5 (V) dsp.


Hi Ben,
What op-amp in the original DSP Pro Mk2 and what op-amp you are using now?
Is the op-amp a Surface Mounted style?

I was thinking of replacing all the OP275 op-amp in my Zapco ASP-X4 electronic crossover with Muses8920 to match the Sony RSX-GS9,
but they are all surface mounted and it's just a pain to replace them all...

and Steve Cook is Brax (AF) Dealer?


----------



## benny z

BMW Alpina said:


> and Steve Cook is Brax (AF) Dealer?



Last I knew, yes. Who knows now with a new distribution model. *shrug*

Regardless, buying a modified unit like this isn’t a warranty-applicable purchase. For all intents, it was a used or grey-market purchase with no implied warranty. Manufacturers generally frown on this type of thing.  ...except I saw Zapco socketed the op-amps in their new top tier model amps so you can easily change op-amps, which is cool...


----------



## Onyx1136

benny z said:


> well...
> 
> i haven't officially said i'm *not* using the brax amps.
> 
> i did make a non-public posting as a feeler after audiotec fischer announced they were breaking their distribution contract with hybrid, stating i don't want to use them anymore. ...which, let me tell you - i'm still pissed off about that. but - i've not actively tried to sell my matrix amps. honestly, i know they're amazing amplifiers, and i don't want to come off as making a brash decision not to use them simply because i'm salty at audiotec fischer (which - make no mistake - i am still salty).
> 
> BUT
> 
> for now i've still got them in storage, wrapped back in their plastic bags and locked up back in their shipping crates. at this time i'm willing to hang onto them, at least until i acquire some other amps to test them against, and then make a decision on what i want to do going forward. if i don't use them, it will be because i found another set of amplifiers i genuinely believe perform and sound as good - or better - than the matrix amps. i'm looking forward to testing against some other amps i've got my eyes on...soon.


Is Hybrid going to have their Legatia amplifiers ready anytime this year? Doesn’t sound like it based on your postings. Will those be in the running when they are ready?


----------



## SkizeR

Since people are questioning it.. the only thing that's changed about audiotech fischer since the change seems like is the people who you talk to on the phone. The dealers are all transferred, and the customer service is great. Actually, one more thing changed. Shipping. It's one day shipping no extra charge since they're in Canada. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW Alpina

SkizeR said:


> Since people are questioning it.. the only thing that's changed about audiotech fischer since the change seems like is the people who you talk to on the phone. The dealers are all transferred, and the customer service is great. Actually, one more thing changed. Shipping. It's one day shipping no extra charge since they're in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


How about pricing (discount to dealer)? 
Do they improve the discount structure?
Will dealer be able to sell Brax online?


----------



## SkizeR

BMW Alpina said:


> How about pricing (discount to dealer)?
> Do they improve the discount structure?
> Will Brax available online again, like it is use to?


i hate to take bens thread off topic but.. Read my post again. The one where it says "everything is the same".
As far as brax being sold online, no idea. Crutchfield was the only authorized online retailer and they charged full msrp. Best bet is to start a good relationship with your local dealer.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Hey guys, in an effort to keep clutter out of this thread, please start a new thread - or post in one of the already existing threads - about the AF distribution realignment, speculation, etc. I’d rather just not have to see any more about it in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## benny z

Onyx1136 said:


> Is Hybrid going to have their Legatia amplifiers ready anytime this year? Doesn’t sound like it based on your postings. Will those be in the running when they are ready?


MAN! Legatia amps! I completely forgot all about those! No, for real...

I have no idea. I've not asked about those in a LONG time. *shrug*


----------



## benny z

Omg. It’s almost done! We have an event Saturday and for the past two months or so I’ve been doing a lot of testing. And Toby’s been putting up with my requests to “get her done”.

What we’ve ended up with has the potential to be phenomenal. We fired it up for the first time a week ago Saturday, and it’s been breaking in off and on since with no tuning besides safe crossover points for break-in. Today I sat in it for maybe 30 minutes with the laptop and got my first taste of what it’s going to be after I get the chance to give it a proper tune. With just quick time alignment, level adjusting, and minor eq it transformed into something I keep wishing I could go back and listen to again.

Goal is to debut it this Saturday - really hopeful I can get some alone time with it between now and then to really tune it.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

benny z said:


> Omg. It’s almost done! We have an event Saturday and for the past two months or so I’ve been doing a lot of testing. And Toby’s been putting up with my requests to “get her done”.
> 
> What we’ve ended up with has the potential to be phenomenal. We fired it up for the first time a week ago Saturday, and it’s been breaking in off and on since with no tuning besides safe crossover points for break-in. Today I sat in it for maybe 30 minutes with the laptop and got my first taste of what it’s going to be after I get the chance to give it a proper tune. With just quick time alignment, level adjusting, and minor eq it transformed into something I keep wishing I could go back and listen to again.
> 
> Goal is to debut it this Saturday - really hopeful I can get some alone time with it between now and then to really tune it.


NICE! I'm glad it's coming together. I was planning on attending the event to meet you and grab a demo, but it's about a 20+ hour drive. Congratulations on getting to this point. 

How many hours of tuning time do you think it may take to get her dialed in?


----------



## benny z

High Resolution Audio said:


> NICE! I'm glad it's coming together. I was planning on attending the event to meet you and grab a demo, but it's about a 20+ hour drive. Congratulations on getting to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours of tuning time do you think it may take to get her dialed in?



Hard telling. I’ve got a repeatable tuning method that usually takes ~1.5-2 hours to get to the end result. But when it’s my own car I end up fidgeting with it a lot more than that off and on over the course of a much longer period (weeks, months...). I’ll be lucky to get a solid 1.5 hours into it before Saturday at this point. We’ll see.


----------



## ndm

benny z said:


> Non-audio customization. Was light grey.


What kind of suede is this? I am looking for the perfect suede for my chopper seat inserts and this looks exactly to be what I have in my head.


----------



## Mic10is

benny z said:


> Omg. It’s almost done! We have an event Saturday and for the past two months or so I’ve been doing a lot of testing. And Toby’s been putting up with my requests to “get her done”.
> 
> What we’ve ended up with has the potential to be phenomenal. We fired it up for the first time a week ago Saturday, and it’s been breaking in off and on since with no tuning besides safe crossover points for break-in. Today I sat in it for maybe 30 minutes with the laptop and got my first taste of what it’s going to be after I get the chance to give it a proper tune. With just quick time alignment, level adjusting, and minor eq it transformed into something I keep wishing I could go back and listen to again.
> 
> Goal is to debut it this Saturday - really hopeful I can get some alone time with it between now and then to really tune it.



I was glad to hear that dash mounted sub is working out well. I was never ever to find room in my Bimmer for a sub in the dash, so I had to settle for front floorboard. so im totaly jelly right now that you fit that big of a sub in your dash


----------



## benny z

ndm said:


> What kind of suede is this? I am looking for the perfect suede for my chopper seat inserts and this looks exactly to be what I have in my head.


It's actually just black velour... Not sure of the specific brand/material info other than the upholstery shop telling me it's velour.



Mic10is said:


> I was glad to hear that dash mounted sub is working out well. I was never ever to find room in my Bimmer for a sub in the dash, so I had to settle for front floorboard. so im totaly jelly right now that you fit that big of a sub in your dash


You and your big mouth! Just shut up about the front sub already, mmmkay? Lol! It was supposed to go unnoticed, but now everyone keeps asking me about it, and the intent is for it to just "disappear".


----------



## benny z

I’ll try to get some “real” pics soon.


----------



## quickaudi07

benny z said:


> I’ll try to get some “real” pics soon.


I guess you could always connect to odb2 to get the speed and RPM gauge 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Yes - there's a WiFi sending unit connected to the OBD2 port which feeds vitals to a gauge app on my phone.


----------



## captainobvious

Looks great Ben! Looking forward to hearing it sometime this season.


----------



## DavidRam

Wow, it looks awesome!

Also, if you get pulled over for speeding, you have the best excuse for not knowing how fast you were going...


----------



## quickaudi07

benny z said:


> Yes - there's a WiFi sending unit connected to the OBD2 port which feeds vitals to a gauge app on my phone.


I use it with my iPad in the dash. It's really nice and accurate and fast. Also tells me any codes and shows me ourbo boos and other cool things 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3

My wife said your dash looks like it is wearing a hijab. 

Looks Good!


----------



## benny z

Saturday we had our SQOLOGY Bloomington show. Normally I don’t like to compete at events I’m involved with hosting, but I wanted the judges’ feedback and I also need points towards finals...so I did compete. MECA Extreme was uncontested and there were just two of us in IASCA Pro1...so no real bragging rights, but I did “win” both classes. I spent almost the entire day giving demos to a continuous line of interested folks and the feedback was all very positive across the board. For only having time to put just a baseline tune on it, it’s a strong start. Now it’s time to finesse it.


----------



## quickaudi07

Ben I see nice toys in the garage  LG says all over it  ... good Job, to bad i wasn't there to take a listen  .


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Congratulations, Ben!!!!


----------



## ErinH

Congrats on getting this thing finished up! I know it's been a long process but it looks like it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Dan750iL

Best kick refinish ever!!!


----------



## benny z

Ran out of gas today. Luckily just as I was pulling into the grocery store. Friend just happened to have a gas tank with electric pump and battery in his vehicle today for another reason and rescued me. Fired right up! Lesson learned - fill up frequently! Lmfao


----------



## SkizeR

You dont have any way to monitor your gas tank? Oof

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

SkizeR said:


> You dont have any way to monitor your gas tank? Oof
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Not currently. Ask me again in a few days. Lol!

I’m using an OBD2 WiFi sender to a gauges app on my phone to monitor speed, tach, and water temp - but it doesn’t send fuel level. Gonna have to hard wire a gauge.


----------



## ErinH

benny z said:


> Not currently. Ask me again in a few days. Lol!


LOL. I'm guessing this latest 'oops' has made getting fuel status a top priority.


----------



## Mic10is

benny z said:


> Ran out of gas today. Luckily just as I was pulling into the grocery store. Friend just happened to have a gas tank with electric pump and battery in his vehicle today for another reason and rescued me. Fired right up! Lesson learned - fill up frequently! Lmfao


I totally brought up this issue on the FB post like 2weeks ago....but yeh...noone listens to me.....Hardee har har...who needs a gas gauge......?


----------



## cmusic

Ben,

You just need to put one tank of gas in the car and trailer it where ever you take it. I remember "trailer queens" back in the '90s on the IASCA circuit that only needed one tank of fuel per competition season. The only time they were started up was to move them off the trailer, start them up during noise judging, and putting them back on the trailer.


----------



## chefhow

The reason I went from an iPad back to a full gauge cluster was the lack of a gas gauge and the inability to monitor how much gas I had in the car.


----------



## captainobvious

Can't you simply add *just* a basic fuel gauge somewhere (even hidden)?


----------



## Dan750iL

captainobvious said:


> Can't you simply add *just* a basic fuel gauge somewhere (even hidden)?


Difficult on an E46 (which has similar electronics to my E38) because of BMW's fairly complicated electronics scheme.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Don't need a fuel gauge. Just go by mileage. Take note of the miles when you fill up if you have an odometer. If you run out at 350 miles, just fill up every 300.


----------



## diy.phil

ooooh that might another issue.. no odometer too  (?)


----------



## Focused4door

High Resolution Audio said:


> Don't need a fuel gauge. Just go by mileage. Take note of the miles when you fill up if you have an odometer. If you run out at 350 miles, just fill up every 300.


An hour meter might actually be more accurate, as it could help account for differences between city and highway mileage. I think most hour meters just need a 12V that is switched with the ignition.

If you drive crazy fast and get bad highway mileage might be skewed though.


----------



## SPLEclipse

Tap the fuel float so you can read resistance from it. Determine resistance at empty and at full, then you can use an arduino to read the resistance and output a corresponding percentage to a small LCD. That's what I've done as the resistance range in my car is non-standard and can't be read by a typical aftermarket gauge.

Alternatively...Torque can read fuel flow rate and also has resettable gauge based on the capacity of your tank and how much fuel you put it. When you fill up the tank reset the gauge to 100% and as it measures fuel flow it will subtract from that gauge. The downside is if you put in some random or arbitrary amount of fuel there's no way to tell Torque what the gauge should be set to, so you basically always have to fill up the tank. I did that for years and never had a problem - in fact it was surprisingly extremely accurate.


----------



## benny z

Finally landed on amps. Returning to my Zapco roots!


----------



## BMW Alpina

benny z said:


> Finally landed on amps. Returning to my Zapco roots!


Congratulations,
I am really looking forward to hear your review on this amps.


----------



## quickaudi07

Ben what happen to your Brax amps ??

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

I sold the Matrix amps to a local friend of mine.


----------



## captainobvious

Nice amps Ben. I like the decision to go with the higher powered 400.2's as well. Same as I would have done


----------



## cmusic

Awesome amps Ben!!


----------



## quickaudi07

BMW Alpina said:


> Congratulations,
> I am really looking forward to hear your review on this amps.


Ben that looks like lots of gold right there. 
This is awesome !

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

Any updates with this fantastic build ?


----------



## benny z

Coppertone said:


> Any updates with this fantastic build ?




Not really... it’s back in the shop - Toby is doing his thing with the trunk to get the amps installed and all the custom panels finished up. We sort of abandoned all the trunk finish work while I sorted out the amp situation and focused on the dash. Now that’s all finalized...so back to the trunk. We had a baby girl Monday morning...so at the moment I’ve kinda forgotten all about the car.


----------



## Coppertone

Well congratulations, is she your first ? I can fully understand this not being your priority at this junction of your life. I’m just happy tat you’ve chosen to share what you have so far with us.


----------



## quickaudi07

Coppertone said:


> Well congratulations, is she your first ? I can fully understand this not being your priority at this junction of your life. I’m just happy tat you’ve chosen to share what you have so far with us.


That's his second girl. 

Sent from my SM-T817T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

Oh ok lol, I just happen to have three of my own so I know that daddy feeling.


----------



## benny z

Lol yep ... have a 6yr old who’s being a big help, too.


----------



## Coppertone

Good deal, mine are 34, 17, & 16.


----------



## Truthunter

Congrats!


----------



## mrichard89

Congrats, Ben!


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys.

Toby sent me a video of the progress of the trunk last night. I took a few screen shots of the video to post here. He’s got the underside of the deck, rear cover piece, and side filler pieces all done and ready to wrap. Next he’s making the floor and then building the amp rack to mount the amps.


----------



## ErinH

Congrats on the new addition to the family, bro!


----------



## benny z

Thanks Erin! Wish I could join y’all this weekend at the SQOLOGY Parkinson’s Research II show at Hybrid HQ. Have fun! And take some pics/vids pls.


----------



## ErinH

Will do, man. May try to do the whole livestream thing, too.


----------



## carlr

Congrats on the new family member! Trunk looks nice, very organic in its appearance - like it!


----------



## benny z

Got a new vehicle. Was going to get a 4th gen Ram crew cab, but wife said we needed 3 rows of seats. She started talking minivans so i quickly showed her a Durango R/T. I’d still have preferred a new Ram, but this will do. Now I need to sell my truck!


----------



## bbfoto

The work on the Bimmer looks great!



benny z said:


> Got a new vehicle. Was going to get a 4th gen Ram crew cab, but wife said we needed 3 rows of seats. She started talking minivans so i quickly showed her a Durango R/T. I’d still have preferred a new Ram, but this will do. Now I need to sell my truck!


Sweet ride. Love the color, wheels, and stance. ?

And ya know, as much as Minivans are "uncool", those Dual SLIDING SIDE DOORS and low floor level are an absolute Godsend when you have kids, and just in general for tight parking spaces, easy entry/exit in general, and especially everyday in/out with a baby car seat/carrier and so on. Prepare yourself for rear door dings on your new sled, LOL.

Also exterior visibility is usually way better on minivans as opposed to most SUVs, which IMO is another important factor with small kids around.

I personally would have swallowed my manly pride and given the wifey the minivan. You've already got your dedicated "I'm a ball'er" play vehicle. Just sayin'.

Your wife might love the Durango, tho. But above all else, "Happy Wife = Happy Life".

And I'm a bit late to the party, so belated Congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## Niebur3

bbfoto said:


> The work on the Bimmer looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet ride. Love the color, wheels, and stance. ?
> 
> And ya know, as much as Minivans are "uncool", those Dual SLIDING SIDE DOORS and low floor level are an absolute Godsend when you have kids, and just in general for tight parking spaces, easy entry/exit in general, and especially everyday in/out with a baby car seat/carrier and so on. Prepare yourself for rear door dings on your new sled, LOL.
> 
> Also exterior visibility is usually way better on minivans as opposed to most SUVs, which IMO is another important factor with small kids around.
> 
> I personally would have swallowed my manly pride and given the wifey the minivan. You've already got your dedicated "I'm a ball'er" play vehicle. Just sayin'.
> 
> Your wife might love the Durango, tho. But above all else, "Happy Wife = Happy Life".
> 
> And I'm a bit late to the party, so belated Congrats on the new addition to the family.


Yep....we were a "over my dead body I'm driving a Minivan" to rocking a Honda Odyssey when the kids were little. What a Godsend. Once the kids hit about 10 years old, back to the SUV's. I mean, you can only look so cool getting in a SUV with a diaper bag over your arm!!!!


----------



## benny z

Sigh...

Yeah, I get it. They’re nice. But - we were both resistant. My wife didn’t *really* want a minivan either...she did mention we should maybe look at one, but really...she didn’t want one. She loves the Durango. In fact she’s taking it tomorrow and giving me her 5-series for the day lol.

In other news I listed my truck for sale around 9AM this morning and my phone BLEW UP with people wanting it. Two people ended up coming at the same time to look at it and ended up hiking the price up over ask. Blew my mind. It was sold and gone by 4:30PM, cash deal. Guess I should’ve listed it for more! And my 6yr-old daughter cried. She didn’t want me to sell it! Lol. I did take her for one last ride in it. Who knew 6yr-olds could have emotional ties to vehicles?!


----------



## bbfoto

benny z said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Yeah, I get it. They’re nice. But - we were both resistant. My wife didn’t *really* want a minivan either...she did mention we should maybe look at one, but really...she didn’t want one. She loves the Durango. In fact she’s taking it tomorrow and giving me her 5-series for the day lol.
> 
> In other news I listed my truck for sale around 9AM this morning and my phone BLEW UP with people wanting it. Two people ended up coming at the same time to look at it and ended up hiking the price up over ask. Blew my mind. It was sold and gone by 4:30PM, cash deal. Guess I should’ve listed it for more! And my 6yr-old daughter cried. She didn’t want me to sell it! Lol. I did take her for one last ride in it. Who knew 6yr-olds could have emotional ties to vehicles?!


Cool. You made it sound like the wife _really_ wanted a minivan in the beginning and you had to work to dissuade her. 

The Durango R/T looks killer and will no doubt be a great vehicle for you. And I'm sure that your daughter will come to love it just as much as the beloved truck, haha.

And that's awesome regarding the sale of your truck, as selling any vehicle can often be a PITA, with just a bunch of low-ball offers and haggling coming your way. Score.

Are you gonna do anything audio-wise to the Durango?

And the work on the Bimmer really does look sweet. Gotta be excited about that.


----------



## benny z

bbfoto said:


> Are you gonna do anything audio-wise to the Durango?



It’s a vehicle I own. How could I not do something with it? 

The stock system honestly is pretty surprising tho. It’s got all that funky “surround sound” with a center channel and rear ambiance processing and a subwoofer that is just waaaaay too hot from the factory. I have the bass turned down to -5 on the EQ to tame it and it’s still a bit much. Quantity /= quality, folks!

I don’t feel an immediate need to yank everything out - it’s enjoyable for now. But yeah...it ain’t no ess que system!




bbfoto said:


> And the work on the Bimmer really does look sweet. Gotta be excited about that.



Agree! Toby does fantastic work. I’d hate to interrupt the BMW progress with some custom work orders for the Durango.


----------



## benny z

Another twist... we got my wife a new ‘18 Accord Touring 2.0!


----------



## Coppertone

That’s funny as my (2) vehicles are a Ram and a Accord 2.0T Touring lol.


----------



## benny z

Nice! How do you like the Accord?


----------



## Coppertone

Two of the main problems with the Touring. One The infotainment system is buggy and if it conks out, will need replacement. The second and this irritated everyone who had it is the HUD housing when it’s warm out makes a scratchy sound. I mean to the point where a couple of people at a loss have traded the cars in. Honda corporate is aware of the problem but as yet have not come up with any solutions.

Now some have complained about hood flutter at speeds and false alerts from the system, but it’s a new design and it’s to be expected.


----------



## benny z

Hmmm. I’m aware of the HUD squeak. One of the ones we test drove did it. So far this one doesn’t have it, but it’s literally been a day. I was specific about it when we bought this as I had read peoples problems with that - they said there is a service bulletin for it and will fix it if it pops up. Knock on wood...

We plan to keep it for a while so I paid to extend the factory warranty to 5yr/60k via Honda Care also, mainly because there are so many electronics to go wrong. I’ve had 7 Hondas before I started buying BMWs and they’ve always been great cars. Hopefully this one proves to be the same. Love the look - they really upped their game with the interior especially. It is more roomy inside than our 535i I now need to sell. Especially the back seat - baby carrier fits with the front seats all the way back...main reason we got it.


----------



## Coppertone

Oh there’s a ton of family space in there readily. Dealerships are telling folks they have a “ fix “ yet no one who has had the fix long term has been happy. It’s definitely a looker and I also purchased the long term warranty as with all of the gizmos in this car lol, we will need it. What year is the BMW that you have / want to sell ?


----------



## benny z

It’s a 2010 535i with xDrive (technically a 535xi) in blue over black. Sports, cold weather, and premium packages. Well loaded. It should sell quick.


----------



## Coppertone

Perfect as I’m sure once listed, it will be gone. How’s the Durango treating you folks ?


----------



## mrichard89

We bought the wife a 2.0T Touring back in May. She absolutely loves it. The factory audio sounds terrible, but that's to be expected. Getting 28-30mpg is pretty cool though!


----------



## benny z

Cross-posting a new thread for my Durango here...because God forbid we clutter up this thread with yet another build. 

My Simple Durango R/T Install
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...om/forum/showthread.php?t=409137&share_type=t

And so we don’t lose sight of the BMW, thought I’d post a picture of the amp rack. Its tiers are built out of HDPE with threaded inserts for the amp mounting points.


----------



## Onyx1136

What’s the thickness of the HDPE in that amp rack? Also, is he using any type of adhesive/bonding agent to hold it together, or just the screws/mechanical fasteners? 

I’ve used HDPE in the past for builds, but always found it to be more inconvenient than MDF for those types of structures because of having to use a torch to melt the pieces together. If there’s a new adhesive available that would bond HDPE to itself, I’d consider using it for the majority of certain builds in the future.


----------



## benny z

As far as I know they are pre-drilled and screwed together. There are rubber feet on the racks resting on each amp - they basically support one another...and the outer edges of the top amps rest on the spare tire well ledge. Also, if you maximize and zoom-in, you can see the long edges of the tiers have been channeled - this is for LED edge lighting between the tiers. I don't know the thickness...sorry!


----------



## captainobvious

Onyx1136 said:


> What’s the thickness of the HDPE in that amp rack? Also, is he using any type of adhesive/bonding agent to hold it together, or just the screws/mechanical fasteners?
> 
> I’ve used HDPE in the past for builds, but always found it to be more inconvenient than MDF for those types of structures because of having to use a torch to melt the pieces together. If there’s a new adhesive available that would bond HDPE to itself, I’d consider using it for the majority of certain builds in the future.



I'm not aware of a great adhesive for HDPE. I believe it is recommended to use mechanical fasteners.


----------



## captainobvious

I like the amp rack Ben. It's going to be tall! Are you able to sink it deep enough to view from the top with the trunk open? Must be a pretty deep trunk.


----------



## ParDeus

captainobvious said:


> I'm not aware of a great adhesive for HDPE. I believe it is recommended to use mechanical fasteners.


I've had success with some 3M products. 3M 8000-something, maybe 8005? I'm not home to look at it, but it works damn well on StarBoard.


----------



## benny z

captainobvious said:


> I like the amp rack Ben. It's going to be tall! Are you able to sink it deep enough to view from the top with the trunk open? Must be a pretty deep trunk.


Yeah, it fits into the spare tire well so it'll all be under the trunk floor/view window.

I know it's not an original design, and on Facebook people were quick to point out it's almost an exact copy of Kirk Proffitt's/Rob Bess's Acura's amp rack... I guess there isn't much to say other than we didn't purposefully clone that, heh. I do love that car's trunk, though! We didn't mount them upside down and expose the guts...and the rest of the trunk is a lot different. But yeah, stacking 6 amps in a small space, there's only so much you can do and nothing is "original" anymore. ...unless you're robolop!


----------



## quickaudi07

It's gonna be bad ass Ben, who cares what others think... What you're doing is unique ... If this is what fits, and makes it best.. than why not. I stopped to care what other thimk. We copy ideas all the time .. and for sure that BMW is unique as it is !

Do what makes you happy buddy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL

quickaudi07 said:


> It's gonna be bad ass Ben, who cares what others think... What you're doing is unique ... If this is what fits, and makes it best.. than why not. I stopped to care what other thimk. We copy ideas all the time .. and for sure that BMW is unique as it is !
> 
> Do what makes you happy buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm new to this and have to copy others. If I do anything original at this point it'll be original because it's totally wrong.


----------



## ErinH

benny z said:


> I know it's not an original design, and on Facebook people were quick to point out it's almost an exact copy of Kirk Proffitt's/Rob Bess's Acura's amp rack... I guess there isn't much to say other than we didn't purposefully clone that, heh. I do love that car's trunk, though! We didn't mount them upside down and expose the guts...and the rest of the trunk is a lot different. But yeah, stacking 6 amps in a small space, there's only so much you can do and nothing is "original" anymore. ...unless you're robolop!


There's not much in car audio that's truly innovative. And even when someone does do something a bit different, it's usually just a tweak to what's already been done. 

I only say the above to say this: ignore the negativity. Or when someone gives you crap, ask them to post pictures of their install so you can show them someone who did the same stuff in the 90's.


----------



## Onyx1136

benny z said:


> Yeah, it fits into the spare tire well so it'll all be under the trunk floor/view window.
> 
> I know it's not an original design, and on Facebook people were quick to point out it's almost an exact copy of Kirk Proffitt's/Rob Bess's Acura's amp rack... I guess there isn't much to say other than we didn't purposefully clone that, heh. I do love that car's trunk, though! We didn't mount them upside down and expose the guts...and the rest of the trunk is a lot different. But yeah, stacking 6 amps in a small space, there's only so much you can do and nothing is "original" anymore. ...unless you're robolop!


People are stupid. If something not being 100% original is a reason to diss it, then the whole industry should pack it in and close up shop. I’ve seen about a dozen finished installs in the last 30 years that didn’t bear some obvious resemblance to some other system that was done before it. And I’m sure if I looked hard enough I could find something similar. People need to get over themselves. This **** just isn’t that serious.


----------



## quickaudi07

What he said ∆∆∆∆

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Trunk is ready for Finals 2018!



















I’ll try to take some good pics this weekend. Time to load it up.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Round of Applause!!!


----------



## mrichard89

Looks beautiful, Ben. Toby did a great job!


----------



## Niebur3

benny z said:


> Trunk is ready for Finals 2018!
> 
> 
> I’ll try to take some good pics this weekend. Time to load it up.


How did you qualify for finals with a car that was tore up being built all year? Just curious.


----------



## benny z

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Round of Applause!!!





mrichard89 said:


> Looks beautiful, Ben. Toby did a great job!


thanks - yes, toby's work is fantastic!



Niebur3 said:


> How did you qualify for finals with a car that was tore up being built all year? Just curious.


it's been in various stages of "undone", but together enough to be judged/earn points. it's had 3 different sets of amps in it this year, heh.


----------



## bbfoto

Dude, that looks Fan-Funkin'-Tastic! Reminds me of tube amp/valve glow. :thumbsup:  Either that, or your amps are on the verge of going into protect mode!  

Seriously HOT tho'! Nice work.


----------



## nadams5755

Niebur3 said:


> How did you qualify for finals with a car that was tore up being built all year? Just curious.


for meca:

you need to compete in two shows with the vehicle for the season. 
you need to acquire 45 points in the class in which you want to compete.
i know at least one person that hit the minimum shows with their vehicle for the year, then came to shows in another vehicle to acquire their 45 points, then disappear until finals. 

i don't know about iasca, but there's some point sharing shenanigans available as well. i haven't competed in iasca since 2000.

trunk looks good, looking forward to seeing it this weekend


----------



## carlr

Fantastic effort, that trunk looks stunning.


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys - I’ll pass along the compliments to Toby. He’s the one who brought the vision to life. 

bbfoto - one of my friends said it looks like the bad guys from Tron. I had to look it up. Yup!


----------



## robolop

ART Respect dude


----------



## captainobvious

Congrats on your 1st place finish in Meca 2x sir


Trunk looks absolutely killer. Love the orange lighting.


----------



## benny z

Thank you robolop and Steve. But Steve, you totally deserved that trophy and if I hadn’t been so shocked to be on stage with you, I’d have handed you the trophy then and there. It was a fluke that I won. No words.


----------



## benny z

Updated pics with the real camera:













































































































And my favorite...night time shot #afterdark


----------



## bbfoto

^ That's a really Bad @ss trunk, Ben! Nice shots, too. :thumbsup: 

Oh, and Congrats on the win as well.


----------



## carlr

Congrats on the win!


----------



## NealfromNZ

benny z said:


> Not currently. Ask me again in a few days. Lol!
> 
> I’m using an OBD2 WiFi sender to a gauges app on my phone to monitor speed, tach, and water temp - but it doesn’t send fuel level. Gonna have to hard wire a gauge.



Fantastic build and well done on coming first. just been catching up. On the fuel thing an app called torque should be able to show calculated range left amongst all the usual gauges. Its in android store.

The fuel senders on these aren't easy to match to an analogue fuel gauge.

E46 (3-series 99-05):
Left side: Empty = 70 Ohms (+/- 1.2), Full = 310.2 Ohms (+/- 3.6)
Right side: Empty = 70 ohms (=/- 1.2), Full = 394.5 (+/- 4.5)


----------



## captainobvious

benny z said:


> Thank you robolop and Steve. But Steve, you totally deserved that trophy and if I hadn’t been so shocked to be on stage with you, I’d have handed you the trophy then and there. It was a fluke that I won. No words.





:laugh::laugh:


Shame I didn't get around to hear it earlier  I was just super busy the first few days running around to help people out.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I got to sit in both of Bens creations during finals. Both the Durango and the BMW sound awesome. I got more seat time in the Durango and wanted to sit longer in the BMW but ran out of time. 

Great Job, Ben! Congratulations and it was nice to finally meet you in person. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bbusch

Wow what a refreshing/impressive build to look over. Great Job! I have only read some of this thread as of this moment but look forward to reading in full.


I must say I love that piano black and the p99 centered. The black interior, everything! 


I just started my e46 convertible build and almost installed a p99, parts were here and everything but chose to go with the Avin Avant III to keep stock appearance. Now, after seeing your p99, it makes me want to install the p99. I couldn't find the centered bezel you used, looked everywhere when I was gathering. I ended up going with a dsp.2 with the Avant however the Avant has interference/white noise when the headlights, parking lights or auto light mode are turned on (recently discovered directly related to lights) so guessing it's a bad ground with the Avin. No noise when streaming directly to dsp. Anyway I can't stop starring at the interior shots of your car, really wish my interior was completely black like yours. While I could never paint my trim pieces in this particular car if I end up getting another e46 coupe or sedan I would no doubt go that route. 

Thanks for sharing the build, glad I came across it.


----------



## Mic10is

bbusch said:


> Wow what a refreshing/impressive build to look over. Great Job! I have only read some of this thread as of this moment but look forward to reading in full.
> 
> 
> I must say I love that piano black and the p99 centered. The black interior, everything!
> 
> 
> I just started my e46 convertible build and almost installed a p99, parts were here and everything but chose to go with the Avin Avant III to keep stock appearance. Now, after seeing your p99, it makes me want to install the p99. I couldn't find the centered bezel you used, looked everywhere when I was gathering. I ended up going with a dsp.2 with the Avant however the Avant has interference/white noise when the headlights, parking lights or auto light mode are turned on (recently discovered directly related to lights) so guessing it's a bad ground with the Avin. No noise when streaming directly to dsp. Anyway I can't stop starring at the interior shots of your car, really wish my interior was completely black like yours. While I could never paint my trim pieces in this particular car if I end up getting another e46 coupe or sedan I would no doubt go that route.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the build, glad I came across it.



BMW Part Number 65-90-0-410-495
I just got one for my wifes car in May.
You have to buy the whole assembly thats also used with the Business CD player. they no longer just sell the front trim piece ( at least that I could find)


----------



## bbusch

Well I just spent the better half of a snowy afternoon reading through this thread and I must say from this point forward I will never visualize a car dash the same again. I love the vision! Trunk looks great too. All that time under the knife and I must say the wait was worth it. This little 325 is one of my favorite audio builds to date and offers the full package. Congrats on all the success. My Jeep has been down in Petaluma getting a new LS3 out of a vette installed. January 20th will be the two year mark it's been down there and I have less than 2,500 miles on her since 2014. As soon as the rig is back in goes the new stereo components taking up living room space and then some drive time. sure missing that hunk of tin.  





Mic10is said:


> BMW Part Number 65-90-0-410-495
> I just got one for my wifes car in May.
> You have to buy the whole assembly thats also used with the Business CD player. they no longer just sell the front trim piece ( at least that I could find)



Thanks for the tip, I spent the afternoon reconsidering my head unit decision and this is the exact fit and finish I was looking for in a single din trim piece.


----------



## benny z

Thank you, sir! It’s been an incredible adventure for sure.

I’ve always envisioned this car with an LS swap...or at least for the last few years... problem being it’s an xi, so it’s exponentially more intensive and expensive than a rwd model.

Please share pics of your creation once it’s done! Would love to see it.


----------



## bbusch

benny z said:


> Thank you, sir! It’s been an incredible adventure for sure.
> 
> I’ve always envisioned this car with an LS swap...or at least for the last few years... problem being it’s an xi, so it’s exponentially more intensive and expensive than a rwd model.
> 
> Please share pics of your creation once it’s done! Would love to see it.



Not done but progress! Premier Power Welder alternator on the way. Hopefully have the rig back in April if things go smoothly then I can start with the new audio build going in. Btw, If you ever want to do that LS swap and have to start over with a rwd e46 I may be interested in your little XI as I live in snow country. 











That trunk is legit. Man it looks so good! Any updates? Looking up your podcasts now..


*edit, plz take my desire to own your car as a compliment.. jokingly. I know how much heart and soul goes into a build like this. I have been building that Jeep since February of 03. My goal is to get my vert to some level of your xi. Honestly I'd love to see an LS in a AWD bimmer, certainly make it unique.


----------



## willis36

bbusch said:


> Not done but progress! Premier Power Welder alternator on the way. Hopefully have the rig back in April if things go smoothly then I can start with the new audio build going in. Btw, If you ever want to do that LS swap and have to start over with a rwd e46 I may be interested in your little XI as I live in snow country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That trunk is legit. Man it looks so good! Any updates? Looking up your podcasts now..
> 
> 
> *edit, plz take my desire to own your car as a compliment.. jokingly. I know how much heart and soul goes into a build like this. I have been building that Jeep since February of 03. My goal is to get my vert to some level of your xi. Honestly I'd love to see an LS in a AWD bimmer, certainly make it unique.




Sweet, I remember reading your build thread on jeepforum long time ago


----------



## benny z

Back to work!


----------



## optimaprime

Going full Zapco or just trying it out ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89

What a tease...


----------



## benny z

Optima - yes, Hybrid Audio fully powered by Zapco electronics. 

Mr. Richard - nothing to see here!


----------



## oabeieo

I as some catch up time....wow your car has come a ways! 
Nice work man looks good


----------



## benny z

oabeieo said:


> I as some catch up time....wow your car has come a ways!
> 
> Nice work man looks good



Thanks!

Temporary mounting just to get it running ASAP:










That’s an extension for the USB drive to connect directly to the HDSP input as source.


----------



## nirschl

benny z said:


> oabeieo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I as some catch up time....wow your car has come a ways!
> 
> Nice work man looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Temporary mounting just to get it running ASAP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s an extension for the USB drive to connect directly to the HDSP input as source.
Click to expand...

I’ll be running the same HU/HDSP combo. Which way did you hook your HDSP to the p99? AUX or off of one of the full range channels?


----------



## benny z

The P99 goes into the first two input channels of the HDSP. I’m not utilizing the DSP functionality of the P99.

But I’ve yet to use the P99 since putting the HD player in!

The car took 1st in MECA Extreme and 1st in IASCA Expert today! And my Durango took 1st in MECA Modified Extreme and 2nd in IASCA Pro.

Also got the MECA SQ Best of Show award with the car.

Demo’d the HDSP in the car for a ton of people today - everyone seemed to really like it.


----------



## truckguy

Congratulations man! And on a short tuning window too. Toby got that thing installed just in time!


----------



## bbfoto

benny z said:


> The P99 goes into the first two input channels of the HDSP. I’m not utilizing the DSP functionality of the P99.
> 
> But I’ve yet to use the P99 since putting the HD player in!
> 
> The car took 1st in MECA Extreme and 1st in IASCA Expert today! And my Durango took 1st in MECA Modified Extreme and 2nd in IASCA Pro.
> 
> Also got the MECA SQ Best of Show award with the car.
> 
> Demo’d the HDSP in the car for a ton of people today - everyone seemed to really like it.


Sweet! Congrats, that's awesome.


----------



## Niebur3

benny z said:


> The car took 1st in MECA Extreme and 1st in IASCA Expert today! And my Durango took 1st in MECA Modified Extreme and 2nd in IASCA Pro.
> 
> Also got the MECA SQ Best of Show award with the car.


Congrats. How was the turnout and how many were in your class?


----------



## benny z

Thanks guys...

Results are posted here:

IASCA - http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000841.html

MECA - https://mecaevents.com/results/2501

Overall we had 40 SQ entries between the orgs, 20 competitors, and a lot of foot traffic.


----------



## nirschl

benny z said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Results are posted here:
> 
> IASCA - http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000841.html
> 
> MECA - https://mecaevents.com/results/2501
> 
> Overall we had 40 SQ entries between the orgs, 20 competitors, and a lot of foot traffic.


Congrats! Great haul. ?

Can’t wait to get this thing in my Land Cruiser.


----------



## benny z

No more guessing fuel level!

https://youtu.be/4O-FNDKPpjU


----------



## benny z

Raised the rear coilovers about an inch...was sagging a bit since adding everything back into the trunk. Realigned and specs look good!


----------



## benny z

*also


----------



## Coppertone

Slow down there son, we are trying to be the million mile marker lol.


----------



## benny z

- Relocated Zapco HDSP controller to fingertips

- P99 replaced with Alpine Halo deck which gives me CarPlay, a backup camera, and a clear speedo via Waze

- Other minor tweaks

- I do my best tuning at night

- SVR ... oh yah


----------



## Truthunter

Glad your going to make it to SVR this year. I was the one who asked about that during your 12V Talk interview. Looking forward to meeting you and taking a listen.


----------



## benny z

Truthunter said:


> Glad your going to make it to SVR this year. I was the one who asked about that during your 12V Talk interview. Looking forward to meeting you and taking a listen.




Unfortunately my car is going, but I am not. 

You’re welcome to take a listen, though. You’ll want to connect with Klifton, as he’s going to be the responsible party for my car that weekend.


----------



## benny z

I made a quick video highlighting the current status:

https://youtu.be/wMQDPTrwfmk


----------



## audioman0115

Absolutely killer looking system. Well done to you and the installers!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3

So, technically a 4-way front stage. Interesting. Looks amazing. Thanks for the video.


----------



## benny z

Niebur3 said:


> So, technically a 4-way front stage. Interesting. Looks amazing. Thanks for the video.



“Technically” a 5-way front stage. But who’s counting?

Klif drove my car to WV today and made it alive!




























Report from the road was that it sounded really good!


----------



## benny z

Dammit, Gerald!


----------



## benny z

“The stage is slightly left of center...”


----------



## ErinH

Man, that looks soooooo good. 

I like the addition of the Alpine. I bet Klif did as well, seeing that he used it for navigation display.


----------



## JayinMI

benny z said:


> Dammit, Gerald!


So, I've heard Flat Earth mentioned with Gerald before, is this a joke or is he serious?

Also, hope to get a listen, since it wasn't really open to the public when I asked at Finals.

Jay


----------



## benny z

Erin - thanks...again all credit goes to Toby Broadfield at Mobile Audio Plus. And yes, Klif appeared to enjoy his Bacon locator in Waze 

Jay - yes, should be open for demos this time. And yes, Gerald is 100% a flat earther, for realZ


----------



## benny z

Well the “Top 30” (actually 40) results are in and my little car did well! Super stoked with the 4th place finish!




























I’d like to congratulate everyone in the top 10 spots - lots of familiar names/friends here... including Gerald who beat me in the 3rd place spot!


----------



## benny z

New video showcasing the interior and trunk:

https://youtu.be/KDKqtlGlGf4

I’m really super happy with how the car sounds now - and am ready to open it up for anyone who’d like to take a listen at finals this year. It’s definitely the best the car has ever sounded - the tune is locked and loaded for finals.


----------



## benny z

Minor update going full circle with this thread’s title.

Refinished kick panels - now vinyl wrapped...also wrapped the door sill piece to match.

Finals this weekend!!!


----------



## Jscoyne2

So a mid in the door and a mid in the dash? Why?

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

Jscoyne2 said:


> So a mid in the door and a mid in the dash? Why?
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk




Think of it as differential rear fill, but up front.


----------



## optimaprime

benny z said:


> Minor update going full circle with this thread’s title.
> 
> Refinished kick panels - now vinyl wrapped...also wrapped the door sill piece to match.
> 
> Finals this weekend!!!


that looks awsome. can you talk more about the double mid? or this secret for now?


----------



## cmusic

benny z said:


> Think of it as differential rear fill, but up front.


Hum.. I think I know what you done. If I'm correct several competitors used either a Hafler hot-circuit setup or an Audio Control ESP-2 to achieve about the same back in the "old days". Today just some creative use of a DSP and two extra amp channels is needed. The final result if done correctly is the sound stage size is increased.


----------



## Mic10is

or.....dash is a midrange and midbass in kicks . Tweeter in sails....and other speakers are just there to promote more product


----------



## Jscoyne2

Mic10is said:


> or.....dash is a midrange and midbass in kicks . Tweeter in sails....and other speakers are just there to promote more product


Don't ruin my fun

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

Jscoyne2 said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> 
> or.....dash is a midrange and midbass in kicks . Tweeter in sails....and other speakers are just there to promote more product
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ruin my fun
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Noone mentioned the sub in the dash yet


----------



## doitor

Got to listen to this car at finals this weekend and its definitely one of the best cars I´ve ever heard. 
Congrats, Ben. You have built and tuned and incredible car.

J.


----------



## benny z

Doitor! It was so nice meeting you. Thank you for all of the kind words - that genuinely means a lot coming from you.


----------



## benny z

To address the 2s in the doors - they’re not yet being used. I have amp and processor channels for them and plan to experiment with techniques similar to differential rear fill to expand the stage width.

But haven’t done it yet. This winter’s project.

And to address the front sub, Miiiiiiiic.... someone said it’d be funny to start a rumor there’s an up front sub. So there’s not actually one there. Yet.


----------



## benny z

And to address FINALS 2019...

She did me proud!

Runner up to Brian Mitchell in the 2019 IASCA INAC finals - expert 1 class

First place in the IASCA 2020 inaugural 3x - expert 1 class (highest score of the event - 229)

Third place in the MECA 2019 finals to Steve Weigner (2nd) and Tim Smith (1st) - extreme class

First place in the MECA 2019 inaugural 2x - extreme class

SQ best of show - MECA 2x (88.5 score)

Phat install - MECA 2x

And my car gave out demos for 3 days straight - we beat on it quite a bit as not everyone was into the typical quiet SQ repertoire. No equipment failures or anything catastrophic. The feedback was overwhelmingly positive!


----------



## SkizeR

As always, it was great seeing you Ben! <3

Maybe I should make my way to Illinois so we can finish the video.. oh, and so I can maybe listen to it for once lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

SkizeR said:


> ...and so I can maybe listen to it for once lol



Not to make you feel bad, but man you missed out. This car is on a whole other level now from last I heard it. In a time when better competitors are scratching for incremental small improvements on existing builds, Ben has made a watershed event with where this car is now. I won’t say who but more than a couple folks I talked to expressed agreement on that. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

Car sounded great, Ben! Thanks for the demo.


----------



## cmusic

Thanks Ben for the demo and your music demo list! For those that have not listened to this exceptional system, the sound is better than the install, and the install is absolutely jaw-dropping incredible!


----------



## benny z

Thank you again everyone for the kind words!


----------



## benny z

Huge thanks to Nick for making a vid at finals!

https://youtu.be/WwWM6bCd3nY


----------



## Frequency

Was pretty stoked to see that video pop up on my recommendations on Youtube.

I was kinda gutted the video didn't manage to get onto the kickpanels - though i suppose technically this thread covers all that anyway


----------



## bbfoto

benny z said:


> Huge thanks to Nick for making a vid at finals!
> https://youtu.be/WwWM6bCd3nY


Nice job, Ben. And congrats on the wins as well. :thumbsup:

Thank you for going over all of the many details that make this install special. I admire the time and dedication in taking it to extremes in regards to the optimum driver placement and seamless integration, as well as the reasoning and decisions for the driver choices. 

Huge thanks to Nick as well for the dedication and time taken in producing and posting these videos...I know that it's a lot of work.

When does the tear-down and rebuild start?


----------



## benny z

Oh man! No big tear-down...for once! 

I’ve got one major/minor change on my mind (depending on your perspective). We’ll see what happens. I’m sure it’ll be posted here if it happens.


----------



## bbfoto

benny z said:


> Oh man! No big tear-down...for once!
> 
> I’ve got one major/minor change on my mind (depending on your perspective). We’ll see what happens. I’m sure it’ll be posted here if it happens.


Ha, of course I was just messin' with ya', man!  I don't expect a full tear-down/rebuild when you're already 99.5% there. 

BUT, I know as well as anyone in this crazy sickness of a hobby that there are ALWAYS things that we _think_ can be improved...and things that really _can_ be improved.

No matter how much I try to engage my full OCD superpowers and pre-plan a complete system like it's the next Apollo mission, there are always things I forget or overlook once I get started, and then end up backpedaling whilst already knee-deep in the quicksand and way off-trajectory. :blush:

And there are always a few of those little unexpected "WTF'in'H is going on with _this_ or _that_?!?!" along the way. Luckily, most of those are just in-the-moment, 2am-3am brain farts. ...Hopefully. 

Looking forward to _anything_ you decide to try. It goes far to help make my own car audio missions just a few % more successful than the last crash & burn, LOL!

Keep On Keeping On!


----------



## zacjones99

benny z said:


> Power distribution day:


Hey Ben where did you attach your main power lug at the battery terminal -- on BMW's integrated kill switch with that nice big bolt at the end of the battery cable, or on the smaller bolt at the battery terminal itself right on top of the post? I think it's OK to attach to the big bolt on the kill switch, just want to confirm before I start blowing stuff up...


----------



## benny z

Hello again, everyone. If you're still here, you're a hardcore DIYMA diehard, and that's awesome!

I just stopped in to update anyone still watching this thread that I'm offering the car up for sale.

If you think you might be interested in carrying the torch as its new owner, drop me a line at ben dot zimmerman dot 78 at gmail dot com and we can discuss further.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Attack eagle

Sorry to read that! What is next for you?


----------



## dumdum

Attack eagle said:


> Sorry to read that! What is next for you?


Another car for sure 😎


----------



## oabeieo

benny z said:


> Hello again, everyone. If you're still here, you're a hardcore DIYMA diehard, and that's awesome!
> 
> I just stopped in to update anyone still watching this thread that I'm offering the car up for sale.
> 
> If you think you might be interested in carrying the torch as its new owner, drop me a line at ben dot zimmerman dot 78 at gmail dot com and we can discuss further.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


somebody’s going to get a really really awesome car! dam Ben, you better not tease Us and you better make a good build thread of the next one.


----------



## nyquistrate




----------



## BlackHHR

benny z said:


> Hello again, everyone. If you're still here, you're a hardcore DIYMA diehard, and that's awesome!
> 
> I just stopped in to update anyone still watching this thread that I'm offering the car up for sale.
> 
> If you think you might be interested in carrying the torch as its new owner, drop me a line at ben dot zimmerman dot 78 at gmail dot com and we can discuss further.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I still peek my nose in here weekly. Sorry I missed you last Friday. I scooped up Davy and gave him a ride back to his motel when he said you were on your way down. We had to head up that way for a new fishing rod for the wife. Anyway, I am sure you will have fun with your next build. I started the build I am on in 2019 and still have about 18 months before I get my final inspection and certificate of occupancy. See you around bro.


----------



## bbfoto

benny z said:


> Hello again, everyone. If you're still here, you're a hardcore DIYMA diehard, and that's awesome!
> 
> I just stopped in to update anyone still watching this thread that I'm offering the car up for sale.
> 
> If you think you might be interested in carrying the torch as its new owner, drop me a line at ben dot zimmerman dot 78 at gmail dot com and we can discuss further.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Ben, I hope you and the family are doing well.

Are you selling the car with all of the current competition audio system still installed as per this build log, or bare w/o any of the aftermarket audio equipment?

Do you have the original IP and a record of the miles driven since it was removed?

Interested to see what you do next to replace it, or even if that is in your plans?

Cheers & GLWS.


----------



## benny z

BlackHHR said:


> I still peek my nose in here weekly. Sorry I missed you last Friday. I scooped up Davy and gave him a ride back to his motel when he said you were on your way down. We had to head up that way for a new fishing rod for the wife. Anyway, I am sure you will have fun with your next build. I started the build I am on in 2019 and still have about 18 months before I get my final inspection and certificate of occupancy. See you around bro.


Sorry I missed you!



bbfoto said:


> Ben, I hope you and the family are doing well.
> 
> Are you selling the car with all of the current competition audio system still installed as per this build log, or bare w/o any of the aftermarket audio equipment?
> 
> Do you have the original IP and a record of the miles driven since it was removed?
> 
> Interested to see what you do next to replace it, or even if that is in your plans?
> 
> Cheers & GLWS.


Hey man!

Yes, everything is going with the car.

The instrument panel/gauge cluster went back in the car some time ago (2.5 years or so ago, maybe?) - I had a whole bunch of mechanical work done to the car (new clutch, drive shaft, yada yada) before it was driven to West Virginia for Steel Valley Regionals in 2019. The mechanic who worked on it suggested it might be possible to cut the gauges out of the cluster and tuck them under the grill cloth, and so we did just that. The on board computer kept track of the (few) miles that had been put on it without the cluster in it anyway, and so the shown mileage is accurate.




















Are you interested?  Better hurry... Someone drove 14 hours yesterday to look it over in detail, and to listen - of course. I'm giving them first right of refusal until after the holidays. Some other folks have expressed interest, too, but I'd be happy to see it end up in the hands of the person who came yesterday. I suspect it will re-emerge on the competition circuit and live its life peacefully tucked away in a garage when not being competed...which is the life this car should keep living. I'm hopeful it works out.


----------



## bbfoto

p


benny z said:


> Sorry I missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man!
> 
> Yes, everything is going with the car.
> 
> The instrument panel/gauge cluster went back in the car some time ago (2.5 years or so ago, maybe?) - I had a whole bunch of mechanical work done to the car (new clutch, drive shaft, yada yada) before it was driven to West Virginia for Steel Valley Regionals in 2019. The mechanic who worked on it suggested it might be possible to cut the gauges out of the cluster and tuck them under the grill cloth, and so we did just that. The on board computer kept track of the (few) miles that had been put on it without the cluster in it anyway, and so the shown mileage is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you interested?  Better hurry... Someone drove 14 hours yesterday to look it over in detail, and to listen - of course. I'm giving them first right of refusal until after the holidays. Some other folks have expressed interest, too, but I'd be happy to see it end up in the hands of the person who came yesterday. I suspect it will re-emerge on the competition circuit and live its life peacefully tucked away in a garage when not being competed...which is the life this car should keep living. I'm hopeful it works out.


Hey Ben, thanks for the response and glad all is well there. Yes, I WAS somewhat interested, but moved forward with another vehicle. Your BMW is probably better off in the hands of someone who will continue to compete with it anyway. And I typically like to actually drive all of my cars.  Still, I'd be lying if I said that I wouldn't want to have it just for the amazing audio system.  And it would most likely be way cheaper to buy it rather than start with a new car from scratch.

GLWS


----------

